# Clapham, Stockwell and Kennington news, rumour and general chat



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2014)

Starting this thread partly because we have no local thread for the outlying villages my side of the town centre but also in tribute to the short life housing at the Old Town end of Rectory Avenue which I believe will soon be gone, and in particular Ted who I spoke to this evening, after 30 years in a house he fixed up himself when the council wanted to demolish it he will soon be forced out, a gentleman, an artist and someone who unlike many others in the manor will say hello to a passing stranger and enjoy an impromptu conversation, in stark contrast to many in the area who regard anyone not in a £300 pound waxed coat, a 4 wheel drive or similar as threat [although as Ted says it's not their fault it's the way they were brought up]

anyway I can recommend Greggs by the tube as a good spot for a coffee and a bit of sketching where noone will bat an eyelid if you sharpen your pencils on the table


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2014)

Is all of that bit of Rectory Grove going? 

In other related news, I got a bumper stash of Clapham local history books for £20. Mega exciting!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Is all of that bit of Rectory Grove going?
> 
> In other related news, I got a bumper stash of Clapham local history books for £20. Mega exciting!



I didn't want to be too intrusive with someone ijust met but I got the feeling the answer would be yes 
the good news is that tt least there's now a thread where you can share discoveries from your bumper stash


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2014)

The first playgroup I attended was on Rectory grove - the first few years of my life were spent in a one bedroom flat off Grafton Square. I use to be scared of one of the corners of Grafton Square.  Have you been into the church on Rectory grove?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2014)

boohoo said:


> The first playgroup I attended was on Rectory grove - the first few years of my life were spent in a one bedroom flat off Grafton Square. I use to be scared of one of the corners of Grafton Square.  Have you been into the church on Rectory grove?



no, do they leave it open when its not in use, I have enjoyed the peace and quiet of the churchyard, clapham junction was where I first landed in London, it's changed quite a bit


----------



## T & P (Oct 9, 2014)

The length of time it's taking to complete the roadworks in the Old Town area is driving me nuts. Traffic has been shit for months. And they don't seem to make their mind up about whether to ban private vehicles from the stretch of road by The Sun pub and past the Sainsbury's Local. There has been a big wooden beam laying at the entrance of the road for many weeks, but is not very long and cars have been squeezing through without much of an issue. Completely pointless exercise.


----------



## JG_SW4 (Oct 9, 2014)

Anyone know what is going to be on the site that was Belgo's on Clapham High St? Rumour mill was the owners of Infernos bought the space - which is slightly worrying...


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2014)

cuppa tee - a few years ago, the church was being cleaned and we managed to get a look inside. There are some interesting sculptures from the earlier church on the site.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2014)

JG_SW4 said:


> Anyone know what is going to be on the site that was Belgo's on Clapham High St? Rumour mill was the owners of Infernos bought the space - which is slightly worrying...


the Lambeth planning database has an application for new shop fronts which would seem to confirm the rumours as it comes courtesy of  http://www.mintgroup.co.uk/ owners of infernos amongst other places

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NALPEIBO02E00


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 9, 2014)

The grand opening of the Stockwell Square / public realm takes place on 18 October. Here's hoping that no stray cars drive down Binfield Road, as they have been continuing to do so ever since the 'Square' first appeared.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> The grand opening of the Stockwell Square / public realm takes place on 18 October. Here's hoping that no stray cars drive down Binfield Road, as they have been continuing to do so ever since the 'Square' first appeared.



Is that can of Tyskie a permanent part of the streetscape ?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2014)

Tricky Skills  Seems like not much has changed on that little bit of Stockwell apart from the random chairs.


----------



## JG_SW4 (Oct 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> the Lambeth planning database has an application for new shop fronts which would seem to confirm the rumours as it comes courtesy of  http://www.mintgroup.co.uk/ owners of infernos amongst other places
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=NALPEIBO02E00


They also own Bison & Bird, possibly the most generic bar on Clapham High St. after revolution... Oh, and the Oirish pub. So not holding my breath for anything interesting on that site.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 9, 2014)

To be fair I've been told that the 'Stockwell public realm' isn't quite finished. There's talk of a street market, and then more optimistically, joining up the Square with the Memorial Garden.

But that would involve major work by TfL. It seems a long way off.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 10, 2014)

I still don't understand it. It's pedestrianised except for buses? I've seen a few near misses between pedestrians and cars or buses.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 10, 2014)

It's also incredibly dangerous if you are cycling down Stockwell Road, waiting at the lights by the Swan and then turning right into South Lambeth Road. You hug the left lane, knowing that cars can't turn into Binfield Road. But the cars don't realise that this is now no longer allowed. I've had a couple of near misses when they have almost ploughed straight into me as I reach Binfield Road.


----------



## Jesterburger (Oct 13, 2014)

My understanding from the original consultation was that the market was essentially part of the phase one plans, so I suspect that is likely to happen pretty soon (in fact I think I saw one of the local councillors discussing it on Twitter), whereas the connection to the war memorial is a future aspiration, which will obviously need further consultation with tfl.

Aha - in fact there is a survey going on right now about what people want from the market: http://www.snapsurveys.com/swh/surveylogin.asp?k=141112632896


----------



## Jesterburger (Oct 13, 2014)

I've just found the old consultation too - looks like there is still a fair bit missing from the original proposal - the trees, the station canopy & lighting, the bus stop and the kiosk. Not quite the dramatic change originally suggested. 

http://www.stockwell.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/221_Consultation-Boards-130416-LOWRES.pdf


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 16, 2014)

Just filled out the survey. Also, I noticed a load of scaffolding up over the Ladbrookes opposite the tube yesterday - it looks like they're building upwards. Anyone know what that's about?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 16, 2014)

I was going to ask that too - the structure they're building must be pretty big as there's two levels of scaffolding and platforms.


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm guessing it's residential... for those that want to live on top of a bookies!


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 16, 2014)

And yet the space above the bank opposite has been empty for years (as are the flats above the Swan, but that's a different story).


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 16, 2014)

Is that a sharable story?! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 19, 2014)

Sainsbury has bought Jack's


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 19, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sainsbury has bought Jack's



Even though I left Stockwell last year that makes me so sad.


----------



## footballerslegs (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's a link to a fantastic poem by Francesca Beard called 'Stockwell'. She read it at the launch of Stockwell 'square' on Saturday (an event full of surprises, some planned and some possibly not!). http://www.stockwell.org.uk/2014/10/20/stockwell-square-launch-photos-and-poem/

She references Jacks in there - making it even more sad given the news about it being bought by Sainsbury's


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's photos of the launch event: 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/...with-a-flying-bus-and-colourful-performances/


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 20, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sainsbury has bought Jack's


That will make it 3 stores between Stockwell tube and Clapham north, Add 2 On Clapham high street and 1 in the old town.


----------



## madolesance (Oct 20, 2014)

That'


editor said:


> Here's photos of the launch event:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a huge scaffold on top of the Ladbrokes. Looks like someone's going to be developing upwards.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 20, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Sainsbury has bought Jack's



So sad although I do tend to use the costcutter more.


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 21, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> Even though I left Stockwell last year that makes me so sad.


I no longer live in Stockwell but always shopped in Jack's when I did, they seemed to have everything, even the kitchen sink.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Black Halo said:


> I no longer live in Stockwell but always shopped in Jack's when I did, they seemed to have everything, even the kitchen sink.


 
Yes, and a remarkably decent wine and beer selection. And they knew my daughter's name and always asked after her. Would Sainsbury's do that? Eh?


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 21, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> Yes, and a remarkably decent wine and beer selection. And they knew my daughter's name and always asked after her. Would Sainsbury's do that? Eh?


 I had actually forgot about the beer selection, and that was why I was usually in there  (my excuse is I moved out 4+ years ago and I'm sticking to that, nothing to do with subsequent beer consumption)


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's a timely piece about the Stockwell War Memorial and Mural, Stockwell, south London.

















Thanks to boohoo for providing some background on the mural!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 11, 2014)

The link below shows where and how many bombs where dropped in and around Brixton and other areas.

http://bombsight.org/#16/51.4629/-0.1133


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> The link below shows where and how many bombs where dropped in and around Brixton and other areas.
> 
> http://bombsight.org/#16/51.4629/-0.1133


Except it doesn't mark anywhere near all of them - most bombs were small incendiaries dropped in their tens of thousands. And they did just as much damage as the HE bombs. I was born just off Upper Tulse Hill in 1952 and as kids we used to play on the bombsites that ran all along the SE side of Upper Tulse Hill from before Somers Place to the Hop Poles, where the 60s flats are now. There are no bombs marked there at all.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 14, 2014)

A famous Stockwell resident - lived at Fern Lodge (next to Broomsgrove House) on Stockwell Road : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Haghe
Brother mentioned here: http://www.londonancestor.com/misc/bermondsey-stockwell.htm


----------



## boohoo (Nov 14, 2014)

RoyReed said:


> Except it doesn't mark anywhere near all of them - most bombs were small incendiaries dropped in their tens of thousands. And they did just as much damage as the HE bombs. I was born just off Upper Tulse Hill in 1952 and as kids we used to play on the bombsites that ran all along the SE side of Upper Tulse Hill from before Somers Place to the Hop Poles, where the 60s flats are now. There are no bombs marked there at all.



Doesn't mark the bomb that hit the Rose and Crown pub in Crown Point killing 42 people - nothing seems to mark that big loss of life which is sad.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 14, 2014)

Bit of bother for Durand Academy in Stockwell.

Messy old business.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Bit of bother for Durand Academy in Stockwell.
> 
> Messy old business.




I thought you were referring to this (click):

*Head on £230k made extra cash running a health club at school: Auditors launched probe into academy teacher who also employed his ex-wife as his deputy*


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Messy old business.



Surely not the same school that binned crossing wardens because they couldnt afford to pay for them


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 15, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> That will make it 3 stores between Stockwell tube and Clapham north, Add 2 On Clapham high street and 1 in the old town.



Which bit is the Old Town?


----------



## Winot (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Which bit is the Old Town?



The Pavement, Venn Street etc.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Which bit is the Old Town?


The area around the  triangle of the bus stop and  The Pavement.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The area around the  triangle of the bus stop and  The Pavement.





Winot said:


> The Pavement, Venn Street etc.



Aha, basically around Clapham Common tube station? Thanks  I've only been here since June so I'm still orientating myself after many years out in the east end


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha, basically around Clapham Common tube station? Thanks  I've only been here since June so I'm still orientating myself after many years out in the east end


More or less. Now put it out of your mind. 
Nice to meet you very briefly the other day btw.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha, basically around Clapham Common tube station? Thanks  I've only been here since June so I'm still orientating myself after many years out in the east end



Near the paddling pool is Clapham Old Town. Here's me as a baby by the old Clapham Library eating my first ice cream.


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 15, 2014)

You can say Cock Pond, I won't giggle like a school boy. I will.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> More or less. Now put it out of your mind.
> Nice to meet you very briefly the other day btw.



You too!

Now why must I not think about the Old Town? I'm thinking about the Old Town


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Which bit is the Old Town?


It runs from the Common down towards Wandsworth road.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> You too!
> 
> Now why must I not think about the Old Town? I'm thinking about the Old Town


Old Clapham Brixton rivarly. Mostly felt by Brixton towards Clapham. Clapham are usually just surprised to know Brixton is actually nearby!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 15, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Old Clapham Brixton rivarly. Mostly felt by Brixton towards Clapham. Clapham are usually just surprised to know Brixton is actually nearby!


Har, you so silly  I'm actually just out with someone from Wimbers who is ASTONISHED that the "you want sum weed" chaps have gone from the bus stops


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Har, you so silly  I'm actually just out with someone from Wimbers who is ASTONISHED that the "you want sum weed" chaps have gone from the bus stops


You didn't walk up Acre lane then


----------



## Tricky Skills (Nov 19, 2014)

There's a public meeting on 24 November at 6pm in the Stockwell Centre to discuss the Sainsbury's application. The supermarket wants to sell alcohol from 7am as part of the plan to take over Jacks.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 22, 2014)

hi everyone just incase anyone is interested:


friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone like a jumble sale / christmas fayre? theres one going on this afternoon at St Peters Resience (for the elderly, to raise funds for the home) 2a Meadow rd, SW8 1QB, near Oval/Vauxhall. They are selling new donated stuff, xmas decorations, perfumes, homemade cake, home made craft stuff, as well as tombola, lucky dip etc and jumble. Also serving tea hotdogs cake etc. Father xmas will make an early appearance too.  Starts at 12 til 4pm.


I'll be there dressing up as the xmas fairy (long story)


----------



## Twattor (Nov 25, 2014)

I see there's a new Sainsbury's local springing up at Clapham North on the old car yard next to the Clapham North.  That'll be handy for people too lazy to walk the 100 yards to the one on the corner of Aristotle, or the further 100 yards to the superstore. ffs.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 25, 2014)

Twattor said:


> I see there's a new Sainsbury's local springing up at Clapham North on the old car yard next to the Clapham North.  That'll be handy for people too lazy to walk the 100 yards to the one on the corner of Aristotle, or the further 100 yards to the superstore. ffs.



But people are lazy: people in this road drive the 200m to Sainsbury's


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

Twattor said:


> I see there's a new Sainsbury's local springing up at Clapham North on the old car yard next to the Clapham North.  That'll be handy for people too lazy to walk the 100 yards to the one on the corner of Aristotle, or the further 100 yards to the superstore. ffs.


That will make it 4 stores all within a mile of Binfield road and Aristotle road.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Nov 25, 2014)

leanderman said:


> But people are lazy: people in this road drive the 200m to Sainsbury's


I tend to find that the car makes you lazy, A lot of drivers i know will not walk any amount of distance.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 1, 2014)

The Licensing Committee will be hearing on 9 December the application [pdf] from Sainsbury to sell booze from 7am when it takes over from Jacks. It looks like the application has been refined slightly with Cllr Imogen Walker suggesting that single cans can't be sold. No objection it seems though from Cllr Walker for the 7am sale. The Met Police are against it.


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 1, 2014)

In a slight tangent, has any one else noticed that postboxes on Stockwell Road and at Stockwell Post Office have been sealed up?! Or at least they were on Saturday. Why would this happen, especially in a rare year when I'm planning to write Christmas cards?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 9, 2014)

Honest Burger is about to open a shop at Venn street,Not long since Byron burger open up around the corner!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Honest Burger is about to open a shop at Venn street,Not long since Byron burger open up around the corner!


blimey at this rate cows will become an endangered species


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 9, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Honest Burger is about to open a shop at Venn street,Not long since Byron burger open up around the corner!



And there is an Haché across the street!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> blimey at this rate cows will become an endangered species


It's okay it's all "sustainable"


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 9, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> And there is an Haché across the street!


Plus a Gourmet Burger and Bodeans and Gizel and Maccy D's,Other outlets are available etc,etc.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 9, 2014)

Better give Shalamar a shout while i'm at it.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> blimey at this rate cows will become an endangered species



Hardly eat red meat now I realise the madness of the agrinomics behind it.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Dec 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Hardly eat red meat now I realise the madness of the agrinomics behind it.


I cut out red meat 4 months ago and feel a lot healthier and energetic.


----------



## Manter (Dec 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> I thought you were referring to this (click):
> 
> *Head on £230k made extra cash running a health club at school: Auditors launched probe into academy teacher who also employed his ex-wife as his deputy*


The health club was really good... I was a member while I lived up that way. I was told it allowed the school to have facilities it otherwise couldn't have afforded


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> The health club was really good... I was a member while I lived up that way. I was told it allowed the school to have facilities it otherwise couldn't have afforded


.......like school crossing wardens ?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 9, 2014)

Manter said:


> The health club was really good... I was a member while I lived up that way. I was told it allowed the school to have facilities it otherwise couldn't have afforded



But not all of the money is going back directly towards the school. Lambeth Cllr Kevin Craig's 'political consultancy' company has trousered over half a million out of Durand in the past three years for PR work.

Craig sits on the Board of the Academy Trust.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 9, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> But not all of the money is going back directly towards the school. Lambeth Cllr Kevin Craig's 'political consultancy' company has trousered over half a million out of Durand in the past three years for PR work.
> 
> Craig sits on the Board of the Academy Trust.



This academy stuff is costly madness.


----------



## se5 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yasmin T said:


> don't quote the spam plz



Why do I get the impression that you are somehow connected to the establishment? 

I'm not too sure that the General Dental Council would advocate spamming as the best means of promoting a practice


----------



## Twattor (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know what's happening with Alba on Bedford Road?  It looked like they'd shut for a basic refit, but it is a few weeks down the line now and they've got adverts out for bar staff. They haven't needed bar staff to serve pizzas thus far.  Is there a change in the offing? Can we expect our Peronis in jam jars?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 1, 2015)

Not to mention Durands involvement with political lobbying, their ridiculous part time boarding secondary school and the ridiculous stand off they got into with lambeth over their second site... They at the most litigious school I've ever encountered and together with the bad experience my family (and others I know) had with them... I despise them.
Especially the bloody headmaster who in my opinion is a nasty piece of work and cares more about building a name and enterprise than the children or their education or the communities they come from


----------



## ricbake (Jan 11, 2015)

Kennington Park Road closed both ways 'cos of an accident outside Kennington tube this evening

eta apparently car and motorbike rta (via bbc traffic)


----------



## ricbake (Jan 11, 2015)

Twitter

*Atheist/Sceptic* ‏@atheistsceptic  1h1 hour ago
Chilling sight, motorcylist trapped under a car outside *Kennington* station. People standing in the rain, staring helplessly. Hope he's ok.
*ChrisHawkswell, EP07* ‏@LAS_TacAdvisor  59m59 minutes ago
Ambulance & advanced paramedic are on scene at an RTC outside #*Kennington* tube station. Road closure *Kennington* Park Road @TfLTrafficNews


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 16, 2015)

Hopefully we'll get a Stockwell Market by the summer. There's talk of a spring soft launch.

ANYTHING to stop those bloody cars still driving down Binfield Road.

BBuzz piece.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2015)

On the 59. Just gone past the poshest Costcutter I've ever seen at the park end of Kennington road. I thought it was Waitrose or something. Looks brand new.


----------



## Twattor (Jan 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> On the 59. Just gone past the poshest Costcutter I've ever seen at the park end of Kennington road. I thought it was Waitrose or something. Looks brand new.



By Fisher Meredith?  That one's been there for years.  The new ones are all like that. See also Stockwell Green (open 24/7 - invaluable on Christmas day).


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2015)

shows how often I catch the 59


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 17, 2015)

It did used to be right grubby though, that Costcutters. Now it looks positively swish and whenever I go past on the 59 I always see somebody who works there fiddling about with their new grocery display. It used just be sat in what looked like washing up bowls and now its a fucking installation.


----------



## Spark (Jan 17, 2015)

It was done up last year.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> shows how often I catch the 59



Just wait till your kid's older (South Bank bus).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 17, 2015)

Even Costcutter by Stockwell tube has had the deli style makeover. No worries - Lidl is just around the corner 

It will be interesting to see where all the trade goes when Sainsbury take over Jack's.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2015)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It did used to be right grubby though, that Costcutters. Now it looks positively swish and whenever I go past on the 59 I always see somebody who works there fiddling about with their new grocery display. It used just be sat in what looked like washing up bowls and now its a fucking installation.


Used to be my local shop when I lived next to Kennington Park. I remember when they stopped doing deals on decent beers. In fact, they might have been an independent shop before they were a costcutter. The Londis just round the corner past the caff/Barclays used to be an independent and do 6 cans of Holsten Pils for a fiver.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 17, 2015)

Onket said:


> Used to be my local shop when I lived next to Kennington Park. I remember when they stopped doing deals on decent beers. In fact, they might have been an independent shop before they were a costcutter. The Londis just round the corner past the caff/Barclays used to be an independent and do 6 cans of Holsten Pils for a fiver.



do you mean the original KP costcutter which was the other side of the job centre where the new Morans builder merchants is.......
btw a new Sainsburys is going on the the site of the old DeLieto bakery on S Lambeth Road opposite the Canton Arms


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 17, 2015)

So soon there will be a 'choice' of Sainsburys at Jack's, Sainsburys at Di Lieto or the MEGA Sainsburys going up at Nine Elms.


----------



## Onket (Jan 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> do you mean the original KP costcutter which was the other side of the job centre where the new Morans builder merchants is.......



I meant the same site was an independent shop before becoming a Costcutter but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## aussw9 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Hopefully we'll get a Stockwell Market by the summer. There's talk of a spring soft launch.
> 
> ANYTHING to stop those bloody cars still driving down Binfield Road.
> 
> BBuzz piece.



There are a ridiculous amount of cars that still pass down binfield road. To be fair, the signage is almost non existent to warn motorists and the one sign that is there is placed at street level and in a position where even if it is spotted it is too late to go back.

The pedestrianized zone has been very poorly executed.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills  Would a new market not be the start of the gentrification of that little bit of Stockwell?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 19, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Tricky Skills  Would a new market not be the start of the gentrification of that little bit of Stockwell?



Absolutely. Although to be honest it's already underway with Sainsburys moving in.

It depends what type of stalls are there. The consultation threw up farm produce, delis and cakes 

The fruit and veg lady that has been there since I moved in back in 1997 seems to survive. It shows that a more traditional market could find a home there.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 19, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Tricky Skills  Would a new market not be the start of the gentrification of that little bit of Stockwell?


Joanna Lumley's lived in Stockwell for years. You don't get much more gentrified than that!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 19, 2015)

I mistook her last summer for *ahem* a local Cllr whilst I was outside doing a bit of gardening. We had a charming conversation for almost five minutes about council funding and future projects.

She made her excuses when I started to quiz her a little deeper.

Whoops.


----------



## ricbake (Jan 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> I mistook her last summer for *ahem* a local Cllr whilst I was outside doing a bit of gardening. We had a charming conversation for almost five minutes about council funding and future projects.
> 
> She made her excuses when I started to quiz her a little deeper.
> 
> Whoops.


Probably thought you were about to have a go about her dodgy bridge....


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2015)

RoyReed said:


> Joanna Lumley's lived in Stockwell for years. You don't get much more gentrified than that!



There has always been well off people in Stockwell - I moved there in 1977 as a small child and went to the local playgroup where the granddaughter of a prominent Tory MP also attended.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 19, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Absolutely. Although to be honest it's already underway with Sainsburys moving in.
> 
> It depends what type of stalls are there. The consultation threw up farm produce, delis and cakes
> 
> The fruit and veg lady that has been there since I moved in back in 1997 seems to survive. It shows that a more traditional market could find a home there.



Fruit and veg lady has been there since I was a kid.

We had Sainsburys in Stockwell when I was a kid (commonly known as little Sainsburys after they built the one in Vauxhall).

The consultations are likely to be attended (or responded to) by those who want a farmers market.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2015)

boohoo said:


> There has always been well off people in Stockwell - I moved there in 1977 as a small child and went to the local playgroup where the granddaughter of a prominent Tory MP also attended.


Yep…the bit of Stockwell to the west of Clapham Road and South Lambeth Road is stuffed full of £1m+ houses. The area around the tube station might be considered a little grotty but I've always thought of most of Stockwell as pretty posh.

As for Binfield Road, until they ban all traffic, it's a dangerous waste of space. It's not pedestrianised. You can't have a 'town square' with 10 tonne buses powering through the middle. Bit of a con if you ask me!

TfL are planning to close off and pedestrianise a bit of South Lambeth Road as part of junction improvements….if the consultation is a success. Good move if it works out.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 20, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Absolutely. Although to be honest it's already underway with Sainsburys moving in.



Have I misunderstood or is that saying a Sainsburys is an indicator of gentrification?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Have I misunderstood or is that saying a Sainsburys is an indicator of gentrification?


Ironically I remember Sainsburys moving OUT of Stockwell (1980 or thereabouts) presumably because it wasn't gentrified enough.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 20, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Have I misunderstood or is that saying a Sainsburys is an indicator of gentrification?



The arrival of a Sainsbury largely maintains the status quo vis-a-vis similar areas of London.

Not to have one might signal de-gentrification.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Ironically I remember Sainsburys moving OUT of Stockwell (1980 or thereabouts) presumably because it wasn't gentrified enough.


No it was because the big one opened in Vauxhall. Back in the day when businesses were a little more sensible.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Have I misunderstood or is that saying a Sainsburys is an indicator of gentrification?



Stockwell has some wealthy pockets. I don't think Sainsbury moving in is a sign of gentrification, I think they have just spotted another business opportunity - in fact it surprises me how slow Tesco et al have taken a place at Stockwell station. Lidl  has been the newest big store (although there was complains from locals about it moving in).

It is the loss of long standing Jacks that is sad -that's another part of my childhood gone.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 27, 2015)

Durand Academy's Sir Greg is on £400k, MPs were told today. And found time to run a dating website from the school

https://news.tes.co.uk/b/news/2015/01/26/durand-academy-head-earns-163-400k-salary.aspx


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Durand Academy's Sir Greg is on £400k, MPs were told today. And found time to run a dating website from the school
> 
> https://news.tes.co.uk/b/news/2015/01/26/durand-academy-head-earns-163-400k-salary.aspx


One for Tricky Skills I think. His article caused quite a stir: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/11/...rt-for-taking-payments-from-stockwell-school/


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 27, 2015)

Interesting pic with Kate Hoey in the background. Can't read her expression. Her election agent (and Lambeth Cllr) managed to trouser half a million out of Durand for his own private business whilst also serving as a Governor at the school.

ALL ABOVE BOARD, of course.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 28, 2015)

A little more on the 7am booze licence for Stockwell - the Cabinet Member for Neighbourhoods voted in favour of this


----------



## Onket (Jan 29, 2015)

Wasn't expecting that 'link' to be a download!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 29, 2015)

Onket said:


> Wasn't expecting that 'link' to be a download!



Apologies - should have stated that this links to a pdf.

The role of the Cabinet Member for Neighbourhoods includes:

"Working alongside the police and local organisations to reduce crime, anti-social behaviour and help people to stay safe."

The Cabinet Member for Neighbourhoods has gone against the local Met Police Ward Panel advice and voted for Sainsbury to sell alcohol in the new Stockwell 'public realm' at 7am


----------



## boohoo (Jan 29, 2015)

It surprises me that they did that as there is a fair amount of street drinking in the memorial gardens.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 19, 2015)

More grief for the Durand Academy...........
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...t-inquiry-by-charity-commission-10055017.html


----------



## leanderman (Feb 19, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> More grief for the Durand Academy...........
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...t-inquiry-by-charity-commission-10055017.html



It's madness. All state primaries should be brought back under LEA control.

I thought the boarding school plan had been blocked.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 19, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I thought the boarding school plan had been blocked.


AFAIK planning permission was declined but the first intake are on site
The Academy is pushing ahead without planning permission, the reasoning behind this is here......
http://www.durandacademy.com/news/durand-develops-boarding-school-plans/


----------



## footballerslegs (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm part of a local neighbourhood group and received the following email about the situation facing independent traders at Stockwell Station (I asked their permission to post it here as a way to raise awareness of what's happening):

"The flower and fruit stand at Stockwell station has been told they are a fire hazard and must close by the end of March. Lambeth have offered them a tiny space, about a quarter of what they now have, opposite Jack's (closes this weekend), outside a new Costa Coffee. The stall has been there for 15 years and is frequented by Joanna Lumley among many others.
The stallholders are starting a petition (I think paper not online) to try to persuade Lambeth to let them have enough space to be able to trade."

In addition, another member of the group has heard that it is a similar situation for Oliver, who runs Tintos cafe in the station. TFL have asked him to leave and not given him the option of bidding on the bigger space in the station.

What with Network Rail and Brixton Arches, it feels like part of a widespread assault on independent businesses! For anyone travelling through Stockwell station over the next few weeks it might be worth checking out and signing the petition.


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 3, 2015)

An online petition has been set up - you can sign it here:

https://www.change.org/p/transport-...twitter&utm_campaign=share_twitter_responsive


----------



## aussw9 (Mar 3, 2015)

A costa fucking coffee for stockwell?

How about allowing the independent that is there first shot? 

A sainsburys and a costa coffee... come on, stockwell deserves better than a homogenised 'town square'


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> An online petition has been set up - you can sign it here:
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/transport-...twitter&utm_campaign=share_twitter_responsive


Signed - and I'll post this on Buzz today.

Edit: here's the article: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/03/...nder-threat-of-eviction-at-stockwell-station/


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Signed - and I'll post this on Buzz today.


 
That's great - the Buzz article will really help. This is a smaller scale than the Network Rail action in Brixton, and in a less fashionable area in many ways, but it deserves the same amount of attention as it's all one and the same - ripping the heart out of established local communities.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> That's great - the Buzz article will really help. This is a smaller scale than the Network Rail action in Brixton, and in a less fashionable area in many ways, but it deserves the same amount of attention as it's all one and the same - ripping the heart out of established local communities.


It's been tweeted out to 14.4k followers, and I've shared it on my Facebook page. I'll tweet it out from the urban75 account now too.

 I'm sure we can get it over 82 sigs today!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> I'm part of a local neighbourhood group and received the following email about the situation facing independent traders at Stockwell Station (I asked their permission to post it here as a way to raise awareness of what's happening):
> 
> "The flower and fruit stand at Stockwell station has been told they are a fire hazard and must close by the end of March. Lambeth have offered them a tiny space, about a quarter of what they now have, opposite Jack's (closes this weekend), outside a new Costa Coffee. The stall has been there for 15 years and is frequented by Joanna Lumley among many others.
> The stallholders are starting a petition (I think paper not online) to try to persuade Lambeth to let them have enough space to be able to trade."



I cycle by there often. Petition signed.

So the Council using the "fire risk" argument to get rid of people.

Council have form on this. ( Carlton Mansions).

So after all these years its suddenly a fire risk? ffs.

Its the Council using H&S as way to get rid of people. Its not the way that H&S was supposed to be used.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I cycle by there often. Petition signed.
> 
> So the Council using the "fire risk" argument to get rid of people.
> 
> ...



Not quite the same.  The council as landlord had a duty to the occupants of Carlton and I can understand why those involved in risk and facilities might have thrown their hands up in horror.  That is something that can be explained.  This is an example of the ignorant use of legislation as an excuse that the HSE get upset about - no building regulations infringements, and unlikeely to be any issues with fire and means of escape that couldn't be addressed with a method statement such as: "walk away from fire; try not to get run over".

Cynical commerial displacement.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2015)

editor said:


> It's been tweeted out to 14.4k followers, and I've shared it on my Facebook page. I'll tweet it out from the urban75 account now too.
> 
> I'm sure we can get it over 82 sigs today!


At 160 now, but loads more needed.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 4, 2015)

Just tried out the new South American restaurant by Clapham North (formerly Alba).  They've only been open a week, so they're still really green and obviously trying to work things out.

Food was OK - not brilliant, but it will take them a few weeks to get into the swing of things.  Didn't try the cocktails (of which there are many). There were a couple of interesting beers I was happy to have a go at though.

Best thing about the evening was the staff.  Absolutely lovely; so full of enthusiasm and seemed genuinely happy to be there.  

I was very sad to see Alba go, but I really hope this lot do OK.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 4, 2015)

Twattor said:


> Not quite the same.  The council as landlord had a duty to the occupants of Carlton and I can understand why those involved in risk and facilities might have thrown their hands up in horror.  That is something that can be explained.  This is an example of the ignorant use of legislation as an excuse that the HSE get upset about - no building regulations infringements, and unlikeely to be any issues with fire and means of escape that couldn't be addressed with a method statement such as: "walk away from fire; try not to get run over".
> 
> Cynical commerial displacement.




Council were not our landlord ( or rather that is what they insisted at length in court) They had no duty to us. We were there at our own risk. Council played contradictory game with us. On one hand saying we were not there tenants and on the other saying they had "duty of care".

Unlike a tube station they only risk was to us the occupants. Carlton is a building on its own not adjacent to others. And we were quite happy there.

We came up with plan to deal with the risk.

Fire risk is a judgement call. As you say in your post.

In court the Council said, when the fire risk argument was not going there way, that they wanted us out for the Somerleyton road project. We could not find a legal argument to get out of that one. So that is what did us not the alleged fire Risk.

Legislation has changed over the years. So when once a few stalls outside a Tube Station was ok its likely that unbeknown to joe public that rules have been changed. We are living in a increasingly rule bound society. Carlton and the traders outside the station are all part of the same mentality. Get them out. Council desk jockeys with secure well paid jobs covering there own arses.

They were not throwing up there hands in horror. They were glad to have found a reason to get us out. Any meeting halfway was rejected by them.

So its not something that can be easily explained.


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 5, 2015)

In the Evening Standard: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...wing-stockwell-renovation-plans-10084629.html


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> In the Evening Standard: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...wing-stockwell-renovation-plans-10084629.html


lol like it would not be worth talking about if Joanna Lumley didnt use it............


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 5, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> In the Evening Standard: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...wing-stockwell-renovation-plans-10084629.html



I am a bit confused now.

Is it TFL who are trying to get rid of these small business?

As you said in previous post it was the Council.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 5, 2015)

Good question.

My understanding that it is a TfL initiated move, but to be regulated by Lambeth Council.

I think.


----------



## Sian (Mar 6, 2015)

A petition for a 20mph speed limit between Wandsworth and the Clapham Commons has been put forward by the Northcote ward councillors. Do you think this would be beneficial or not? Would a 20mph speed limit work in making the roads safer or do you think this wouldn't make much difference?
Thanks.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2015)

Sian said:


> A petition for a 20mph speed limit between Wandsworth and the Clapham Commons has been put forward by the Northcote ward councillors. Do you think this would be beneficial or not? Would a 20mph speed limit work in making the roads safer or do you think this wouldn't make much difference?
> Thanks.


I have never seen a 20 limit being obeyed or enforced, so I think it will make exactly zero difference.


----------



## zenie (Mar 6, 2015)

Sian said:


> A petition for a 20mph speed limit between Wandsworth and the Clapham Commons has been put forward by the Northcote ward councillors. Do you think this would be beneficial or not? Would a 20mph speed limit work in making the roads safer or do you think this wouldn't make much difference?
> Thanks.



How many accidents are on that bit of the road? 

Just seen a sign by St Marks Church (big church by Oval tube) saying 'roadworks starts .../03/2014 for 38 weeks'

38 weeks!!!

fucking 'ell


----------



## Sian (Mar 6, 2015)

zenie said:


> How many accidents are on that bit of the road?
> 
> Just seen a sign by St Marks Church (big church by Oval tube) saying 'roadworks starts .../03/2014 for 38 weeks'
> 
> ...



Still trying to find this out, I imagine it's high for a lower speed limit to be put in place.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2015)

zenie said:


> How many accidents are on that bit of the road?
> 
> Just seen a sign by St Marks Church (big church by Oval tube) saying 'roadworks starts .../03/2014 for 38 weeks'
> 
> ...


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/road-improvements-in-kennington.332855/


----------



## Sian (Mar 6, 2015)

In 2008 a 20mph scheme for Dover House Road/West Putney area received funding of £200,000 for the improvements. Would you say that's money well spent?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2015)

Sian said:


> In 2008 a 20mph scheme for Dover House Road/West Putney area received funding of £200,000 for the improvements. Would you say that's money well spent?


Until 20mph zones are enforced and obeyed, it's all money pissed up the wall as far as I care.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 6, 2015)

Sian - do you have a view on this (professional or otherwise)? I don't drive around the west Putney area too much, so can't judge.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Council were not our landlord ( or rather that is what they insisted at length in court) They had no duty to us. We were there at our own risk. Council played contradictory game with us. On one hand saying we were not there tenants and on the other saying they had "duty of care".
> 
> Unlike a tube station they only risk was to us the occupants. Carlton is a building on its own not adjacent to others. And we were quite happy there.
> 
> ...



More than happy to defer to you.  Your knowledge of Carlton matters is clearly going to be infinitely better than mine.

My post was at best inelegant - no intent to detract from CM.

Still assert that there is no fire safety or otherwise justification.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 6, 2015)

Sian said:


> In 2008 a 20mph scheme for Dover House Road/West Putney area received funding of £200,000 for the improvements. Would you say that's money well spent?



Can't speak for Putney, but I've been driving round here for three years now and only noticed last week that there's a 20 mph limit through Camberwell.  I have absolutely no idea when that began, or for how long i've been missing the signage.

note to self: pay more attention to street signage and less to irrational pedestrians.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 6, 2015)

Sian said:


> A petition for a 20mph speed limit between Wandsworth and the Clapham Commons has been put forward by the Northcote ward councillors. Do you think this would be beneficial or not? Would a 20mph speed limit work in making the roads safer or do you think this wouldn't make much difference?
> Thanks.



20mph would make roads safer.

Also I reckon make it better for cyclists.

Was cycling by Clapham common recently at evening rush hour and it was not a pleasant experience. Not used to the road layout and had lorry driver hurling abuse at me from the safety of his cab. He and the other traffic were hammering it to get home. I often find at junctions I am not used to motor traffic is unforgiving to any slight hesitation.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 6, 2015)

I live on a 20mph road.  No one drives down it at 20mph.. in fact people speed down here a lot, mainly because a bit further up on the same road, due to road markings, it's very slow.  I don't understand why there aren't cameras - they'd make a killing!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 6, 2015)

zenie said:


> How many accidents are on that bit of the road?
> 
> Just seen a sign by St Marks Church (big church by Oval tube) saying 'roadworks starts .../03/2014 for 38 weeks'
> 
> ...


yes this. I'm *very* pissed off at this - will make my life difficult.


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 11, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I am a bit confused now.
> 
> Is it TFL who are trying to get rid of these small business?
> 
> As you said in previous post it was the Council.





Gramsci said:


> I am a bit confused now.
> 
> Is it TFL who are trying to get rid of these small business?
> 
> As you said in previous post it was the Council.




It was my understanding it was the council too, from what I'd heard, but I spoke to Oliver at the coffee shop and it is TFL who have prematurely ended his lease and instructed the stalls outside to move. There's an article about it in today's SLP but I haven't read it yet. If I hear anymore I'll post it up.


----------



## grosun (Mar 16, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I live on a 20mph road.  No one drives down it at 20mph.. in fact people speed down here a lot, mainly because a bit further up on the same road, due to road markings, it's very slow.  I don't understand why there aren't cameras - they'd make a killing!


Yeah, this "self-enforcing" rubbish is pure fantasy. All my neighbourhood (round Royal Circus) is meant to be 20mph, but very few people respect it. I don't see why speed cameras couldn't be wheeled out occasionally. The number of fines would easily pay for the enforcement, & it would mean we might actually get people travelling at sensible/safe speeds. I hate having kids on the pavement & cars whizzing past at 30+mph.


----------



## Sian (Mar 19, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> 20mph would make roads safer.
> 
> Also I reckon make it better for cyclists.
> 
> Was cycling by Clapham common recently at evening rush hour and it was not a pleasant experience. Not used to the road layout and had lorry driver hurling abuse at me from the safety of his cab. He and the other traffic were hammering it to get home. I often find at junctions I am not used to motor traffic is unforgiving to any slight hesitation.



Apparently there was news about turning the unused platforms into underground bike routes. Whether or not it will happen I have no idea but it sounds like a pretty good plan to me.


----------



## wjh (Mar 20, 2015)

grosun said:


> Yeah, this "self-enforcing" rubbish is pure fantasy. All my neighbourhood (round Royal Circus) is meant to be 20mph, but very few people respect it. I don't see why speed cameras couldn't be wheeled out occasionally. The number of fines would easily pay for the enforcement, & it would mean we might actually get people travelling at sensible/safe speeds. I hate having kids on the pavement & cars whizzing past at 30+mph.



Annoyingly the bit of Royal Circus that could really do with a 20mph limit and enforcement by traffic calming measures didn't get any.  It can be quite hairy cycling around from Broxholm road to the top of York Hill with over-eager drivers trying to edge around you.

Additionally it's a regular thing for drivers at the top of Lansdowne Hill to turn right into one-way traffic,  despite the big arrows painted on the road and multiple one-way signs.  It makes me wonder if these people are paying any attention to the road.

Lets hope the Lambeth-wide 20mph limit is introduced soon.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 29, 2015)

Montessori nursery opening in place of Portuguese doctor on landor road. A far cry from the greenleaf - GENTRIFIERS!


----------



## Twattor (Apr 4, 2015)

Not really Stockwell, I know, but I see the hoarding has gone up around Keybridge House on South Lambeth Road, the strangely beautiful brutalist/high tech styled BT building.  I'm quite sad about this - I've always been quite fond of it as some sort of bastard offspring of the southbank centre and the stock exchange building.

There is an outline planning permission from 2013 for 5 blocks including a 22 storey and a 36 storey tower, 415 units in total.  You'll be pleased to hear that there will be some affordable housing provided on site:19 of the 415 units so about 4.5% (10nr affordable rent, 9nr shared ownership).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 4, 2015)

That's a shame. I've always had a soft spot for the brutalism of Keybridge House


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 4, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I live on a 20mph road.  No one drives down it at 20mph.. in fact people speed down here a lot, mainly because a bit further up on the same road, due to road markings, it's very slow.  I don't understand why there aren't cameras - they'd make a killing!


Out of interest,I just googled it and it turns out police policy is to not .. police ... 20mph zones:


> a senior police officer told the All Party Parliamentary Cycling Group (APPCG) that forces around the country are not enforcing 20mph limits.
> 
> MPs were reportedly left astonished when Mark Milsom, assistant chief constable with West Yorkshire Police, disclosed that police had decided against enforcing the lower speed limit in residential areas.


The current idea is they are 'self-policing' in that people choose to comply, or not. fwiw, this link is two years old but there's no sign things have changed:

http://www.roadsafetygb.org.uk/news/2709.html


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 5, 2015)

Twattor said:


> There is an outline planning permission from 2013 for 5 blocks including a 22 storey and a 36 storey tower, 415 units in total.  You'll be pleased to hear that there will be some affordable housing provided on site:19 of the 415 units so about 4.5% (10nr affordable rent, 9nr shared ownership).



4.5% is ridiculously small amount.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> 4.5% is ridiculously small amount.



And only achieved due to the local authority's dedication in pursuit of their 40% target.  The evil developer had originally proposed only 10nr affordable rent units (a paltry 2.4%) before the council took a stand and insisted that this was almost doubled.  See how developers tremble before the might and diligence of Lambeth Council and the unsung heroes of their planning department.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 23, 2015)

how, when times are tight, do we find the wherewithall to repave
the streets around groveway, stockwell park crescent etc in nice new flagstones ?

they've already got groovy retro lampposts


----------



## gdubz (Apr 24, 2015)

Interesting that it's stockwell park crescent and not actually groveway or lorn rd (both of which seem to have a higher level of Lambeth council properties, as opposed to the ones on the crescent....). Thought I'd have a look on my run this morning - my eyes lit up when I saw activity as I got to the end of the lava flow "pavement" on  groveway - turns out it was a water main. I've been limping about all day after turning my ankles on that shitty paving; Christ knows how the pensioners on those streets fare


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 29, 2015)

EXCITING MAY DAY CUP WON BY STOCKWELL UNITED
Sunday 26th April – the annual London May Day football competition came to an exciting conclusion. Stockwell United won the prestigious trophy beating Kayseri FC 5-0 in the final.

The two teams had won through the preliminary rounds and semi-finals to meet in a fast moving game. Stockwell had been the runners-up in 2014 and now took the top prize.

The London May Day Football Cup is called the Ernesto Leal Trophy in honour of the great Chilean trade unionists and communist who had been exiled to Britain after the Pinochet coup.
http://www.londonmayday.org/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 25, 2015)

Clapham Rotunda

One of the deep level air-raid shelters at Clapham South is going to have commercial use - restaurant or cafe, apparently, and also support London Transport activities such as tours of the shelter.

If anyone is familiar with the area - there are the remains of 3(?, I think) large rotunda structures still there - one is the one in the link, another is aped by the Tesco entrance (?) opposite same  and the other is flats on Balham Hill, and it's name escapes me but it has a large plaque commemorating the shelter. Apparently some people who arrived on The Windrush stayed there.

Let me know if you're going to the public exhibition as I'm working from home this week and will appreciate an excuse to get dressed


----------



## Twattor (Jun 25, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Clapham Rotunda
> 
> One of the deep level air-raid shelters at Clapham South is going to have commercial use - restaurant or cafe, apparently, and also support London Transport activities such as tours of the shelter.



I would absolutely love to have a crack at that that, but fear that anything more than occasional tours would be unlikely simply on account of DDA and fire regs.  I'd imagine the venture will be limited to a restaurant close to ground level.

The tunnels between Clapham North and Stockwell are now used for growing salad, which, whilst undoubtedly a better use than deep storage for bank paperwork i honestly can't see as being efficient given the energy costs of lighting and artificially irrigating.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2015)

We just need marijuana to be legalised.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Clapham Rotunda
> 
> One of the deep level air-raid shelters at Clapham South is going to have commercial use - restaurant or cafe, apparently, and also support London Transport activities such as tours of the shelter.
> 
> ...


I went this afternoon on a flying visit. An unprepossessing caravan held the display, which was pretty much as per the internet TFL website consultation - though clearer to see being full size images.

Seems a tasteful modification so I think I'm going to send in positive feedback - though I would dearly like any TFL restaurant rotunda scheme to take over the function of Lambeth's absurd black painted heritage style superloo (which looks as though it hasn't been used in some years) and stands immediately in front of said rotunda. De-cluttering is good - even on commons.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 25, 2015)

Is this the bit where I post up my pics of the deep level shelter again?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Is this the bit where I post up my pics of the deep level shelter again?



My Clapham North snaps


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2015)

You know, Clapham is always being demonised in these forums as (amongst other things) a hopelessly middle class area, but it's not Brixton that has been the home of the Socialist Party of Great Britain for more than half a century... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-33478400


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2015)

T & P said:


> You know, Clapham is always being demonised in these forums as (amongst other things) a hopelessly middle class area, but it's not Brixton that has been the home of the Socialist Party of Great Britain for more than half a century...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-33478400



Totally has, and one can learn all about it from a nifty mural with info panels over a discounted-for-union-members beer in this place http://www.breadandrosespub.com/


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Totally has, and one can learn all about it from a nifty mural with info panels over a discounted-for-union-members beer in this place http://www.breadandrosespub.com/


Good pub !


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2015)

Clapham is the new Brixton (of old).


----------



## boohoo (Jul 14, 2015)

Clapham has rich bits and poor bits - just like other areas.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2015)

T & P said:


> Clapham is the new Brixton (of old).


How do you mean?


----------



## T & P (Jul 14, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> How do you mean?


The true base of socialist philosophy and workers' rights, unlike modern-day Brixton with its mindless consumerism and hip shops


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Good pub !


Maybe but its still £3.60 for cheapest ale  (20p increase in the last couple of months).
They used to have their own "Workers Ale" but sadly that went out  2 or 3 years ago.

If you ask me its a quieter (and cheaper) version of the Albert looking for a role. Used to have a conference room bookable for functions upstairs, but now a theatre. With their heritage they ought to be putting on Bertold Brecht once a month at least - but no sign so far.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 25, 2015)

From the latest Stockwell Park Conservation Area email:

_"There is a continuing serious problem of intoxicated anti-social behaviour around the Tube station and associated with the Swan.

Street drinkers and beggars in central Stockwell: a member of our Neighbourhood Police Team, PC Gareth Knight, has initiated Operation ARCAngel to tackle the problems of  persistent street drinkers and beggars who hang around the Tube."_

What is really annoying here is that Sainsbury's will soon be opening up on the old site of Jacks opposite the tube. The existing alcohol licence was for 11am. Sainsbury's asked for a 7am licence.

Despite opposition from the local police, the Licensing Committee at Lambeth Council agreed to grant the 7am licence, albeit with restrictions on the strength of the alcohol, and a policy of not selling single cans.

Three Cllr's sat on the Licensing Committee that gave the 7am licence. Voting in favour was Cllr Jane Edbrooke [pdf], the Cabinet member for Neighbourhoods.

Her brief includes:

_"She leads on crime reduction programmes, working closely with the police to keep Lambeth residents safe and secure."_

The Stockwell Park Conservation Area email continues:

_"PC Knight points out that begging is a criminal offence, grabbing an arm (as in persistent begging) is an assault, and it is an offence to have an open container of alcohol anywhere in Lambeth in a public space."_

Blimey - "_an offence to have an open container of alcohol anywhere in Lambeth in a public space_."

How well is this policed? Probably quite effectively around areas such as 'Stockwell Square.' Maybe not so rigid along stretches such as Clapham High Street.

Plus how to define a public open space?

Windrush Square and the likes of the Corrs Ice Bar? Pop Brixton?

Both of which of course applied for separate licences, but it sends out a them and us message when it comes to sanctioning piss ups in selective public spaces and not others.

On the agenda [pdf] for the Cabinet meeting on 27 July is:

*Public Spaces Protection Order for Legal Highs*.

Clle Edbrooke is recommending:

_"Approval for the implementation of a borough wide Public Spaces Protection Order (PSPO) to target the use and supply of legal highs."_

That's LEGAL highs - substances that are not deemed to be dangerous enough to be illegal. £5,500 will be spent by the Council to target LEGAL highs.

Absolute hypocrisy all round.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

I noticed the old Plough pub finally has no for sell sign on it... what that means I don't know.. but as there is such swift change going on, maybe someone is going to do something with that space.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> From the latest Stockwell Park Conservation Area email:
> 
> _"There is a continuing serious problem of intoxicated anti-social behaviour around the Tube station and associated with the Swan.
> 
> ...



Interesting, especially on legal highs. 

But not absolute and all round.


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 28, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> "_an offence to have an open container of alcohol anywhere in Lambeth in a public space_."


Wait! What's this now? No drinking in any public space anywhere in Lambeth? I knew there were areas designated as such but the entire borough?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 28, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> Wait! What's this now? No drinking in any public space anywhere in Lambeth? I knew there were areas designated as such but the entire borough?



Yes, I thought it was odd. It's certainly the first I have heard about this. Impossible to enforce, and why would you want to anyway?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 28, 2015)

Black Halo said:


> Wait! What's this now? No drinking in any public space anywhere in Lambeth? I knew there were areas designated as such but the entire borough?



I'm in Clapham (Wandsworth) and just looked at the website - from what I can gather the no-street-drinking zones are very, uh, precise and maybe go by wards, not the whole Borough  See this for _part _of Tooting High Street and 'extending to the south west [over the road]'

edit: soz, this is what you're discussing already


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2015)

I remember the police being very hot on street drinking in Australia. They would often make you pour away your open drink. When they wanted to be real arse holes they would make you pour away the unopened ones too. 

Aussie beat police are a bit hardcore for my liking.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

The police tried to push the Coldharbour Lane street drinkers into the resident's hall of my block. GTFO said the chairwoman, and rightly so.
But, naturally, al fresco drinking when the alcohol has been bought from an approved bar is just dandy (Ritzy etc).


----------



## Winot (Jul 28, 2015)

Difficult to draw any conclusion other than this is social cleansing.  Lambeth want the 'right type' of drinkers.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 28, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> So soon there will be a 'choice' of Sainsburys at Jack's, Sainsburys at Di Lieto or the MEGA Sainsburys going up at Nine Elms.



A new Sainsburys is coming to 245 Brixton Road which is the ugly building opposite the Crown and Anchor and next door to the new Lexadon block

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl_redacted_application_Prem1890_0.pdf


----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2015)

Good grief. Starting at Streatham, that'll be 7 Sainsbury's locals in 3 miles along that road. I bet Oval gets one soon too.


----------



## Spark (Jul 28, 2015)

I wouldn't mind if they carried on and opened a sainsburys beyond oval.  We're stuck with pretty rubbish tesco metros.


----------



## Black Halo (Jul 29, 2015)

I think there is also a Sainsbury's of some description going in at 130-138 Newington Butts London SE11 4QU. There was a planing permission thing on the hoardings and am pretty sure they mentioned Sainsbury's

A ha found it, it was a premises licence for a Sainsbury's.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 1, 2015)

If anyone saw a load of Traveller's(?) caravans and vans etc on Clapham Common at the end of last week, and wondered where they've gone - they're in the carpark of the empty  building behind my place 

Apart from the generator starting 45 seconds after the police left until midnight and someone having Capital FM on so I had to listen to that fucking _concrete jungle where dreams are made of _song there's nothing much to report. 

The empty building/site is set to be prepped for demolition starting this Monday.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2015)

2 bed flat in Nine Elms
yours for just a bit over £11 million
*Check out this property for sale on PrimeLocation!*


----------



## Crispy (Oct 29, 2015)

CHrist


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 29, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> 2 bed flat in Nine Elms
> yours for just a bit over £11 million
> *Check out this property for sale on PrimeLocation!*


It even includes:

Indoor/Outdoor Swimming Poo


----------



## billythefish (Oct 30, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> 2 bed flat in Nine Elms
> yours for just a bit over £11 million
> *Check out this property for sale on PrimeLocation!*


That's GOT to be a typo. It's a bog standard developer's flat. I really can't believe it!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 30, 2015)

billythefish said:


> That's GOT to be a typo. It's a bog standard developer's flat. I really can't believe it!



It is, isn't it. I would hope all the added facilities are free. You could buy a  street worth of houses with views in deep South london for that price.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 30, 2015)

boohoo said:


> It is, isn't it. I would hope all the added facilities are free. You could buy a  street worth of houses with views in deep South london for that price.



it isn't a typo because the £ per square foot works out the same

e2a oops..... it's only a million.......London Gentrification


----------



## LondonLiz (Oct 30, 2015)

Talking of lovely Kennington you can vote for the Cinema Museum in the Love London awards - our very own little hidden treasure

Time Out Love London Awards


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 31, 2015)

Had a great night out in the Brown Derby last night. Didn't realise that place is open so late, not sure what time it closes as it was still in full swing when I left about 1am ish.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 28, 2015)

Here's a few photos from the kids Christmas Lights parade in Clapham last night.











There's a few more photos here: ReedDesign» Blog Archive » Clapham Christmas Lights


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 3, 2016)

Bread and Roses closed for refurbishment

The Bread & Roses Pub


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2016)

White Bear, Kennington Park Rd, closed for refurbishment
White Bear Theatre


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2016)

I was at Stockwell Tube today - I see a Costa has opened - does it mean the other coffee place has been put out of business? Tricky Skills and anyone else Stockwell way


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 5, 2016)

boohoo said:


> I was at Stockwell Tube today - I see a Costa has opened - does it mean the other coffee place has been put out of business? Tricky Skills and anyone else Stockwell way



Not sure if 'out of business' is the correct phrase, but yeah


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Not sure if 'out of business' is the correct phrase, but yeah



pushed out....  So big business over little business. At Norwood Junction there has been some hoo-ha with one of the coffee shops not looking the part

'Your café isn't hip  enough to be at  Norwood Junction'

It's a well presented space and they do a nice cheese bagel - not sure what the problem is.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 5, 2016)

boohoo said:


> pushed out....  So big business over little business.



Strange to think though that Costa was set up, in Lambeth, in 1971, by a pair of brothers who had come to Britain only the previous decade. The first shop was on Vauxhall Bridge Rd, very useful when I worked next door.


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Strange to think though that Costa was set up, in Lambeth, in 1971, by a pair of brothers who had come to Britain only the previous decade. The first shop was on Vauxhall Bridge Rd, very useful when I worked next door.



I had no idea it was British, let alone Lambethian


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Strange to think though that Costa was set up, in Lambeth, in 1971, by a pair of brothers who had come to Britain only the previous decade. The first shop was on Vauxhall Bridge Rd, very useful when I worked next door.


Its roots were in Lambeth but it was new owners Whitbread who made them a well known uber-chain. 


> By 1995, the chain already had 41 stores in UK. In 1995, the business was acquired by Whitbread, UK's largest hotel and coffee shop operator, becoming a wholly owned subsidiary. In 2009, Costa celebrated the opening of its 1,000th store - in Cardiff. In December 2009, Costa Coffee agreed to acquire Coffee Heaven for £36 million, adding 79 stores in central and eastern Europe


----------



## boohoo (Mar 6, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Strange to think though that Costa was set up, in Lambeth, in 1971, by a pair of brothers who had come to Britain only the previous decade. The first shop was on Vauxhall Bridge Rd, very useful when I worked next door.


Oh yes. I forgot its south London roots. 

But it still seems to be big business favoured over little. And the man running the coffee place was from Kansas so not local.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 4, 2016)

Kennington Park was the scene of some jolly japes in the form of a mass pillow fight over the weekend
Londoners enjoy mass pillow fight despite fears it had been axed
the resulting piles of feathers have left park regulars and staff a bit miffed tho.

e2a i saw the thing with my own eyes and it was just as shit as the video suggests


----------



## 50yrsInBrixton (Apr 10, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Oh yes. I forgot its south London roots.
> 
> But it still seems to be big business favoured over little. And the man running the coffee place was from Kansas so not local.



That's a bit wanky from you Tory types.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2016)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 10, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> That's a bit wanky from you Tory types.


If boohoo is far too polite to tell you to fuck off I will instead. Fuck off.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 10, 2016)

50yrsInBrixton said:


> That's a bit wanky from you Tory types.


Not the place for personal spats - and boohoo is very far from being a tory.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 10, 2016)

5t3IIa & Greebo  Thank you. xx


----------



## Spark (Apr 24, 2016)

I've just seen that the new elephant and Castle leisure centre is finally due to open next weekend. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 3, 2016)

I really like The Sugar Pot on Kennington Park Road.
Excellent coffee- Volcano beans, roasted in another nearby local café that has a mini roasting operation. Fantastic sourdough, cheese and serrano ham toasted sandwich - they get the cheese all lacy where it oozes out of the side. Coffee and toastie :£6. Not the cheapest ever, but it is now my favourite local treat.
The new Que Arts shop on the same strip has a fantastic range of useful stuff - art and craft materials, wrapping paper, stationery, cards.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2016)

There's some strange folks living in Kennington: 


> A homophobic commuter exposed himself on the Tube in a bizarre insult to a man he thought was gay, a court has heard.
> 
> Jason Seton, 37, began shouting abuse when he thought the man gave him a ‘signal’ on the Northern line platform at London Bridge station on April 10 last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdubz (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> There's some strange folks living in Kennington:


I saw that in the south London press. Amazing


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2016)

Conspiracy theorists have been active following the erection of two acoustic sheds on green space
in Kennington by TFL as part of the Northern Line extension to USAville ( formerly Nine Elms lane).
the green spaces in question are Kennington Green and a swathe of the eastern end of Kennington Park........ the sheds are huge structures designed to stifle construction noise. and will be in situ for five years, constructed from steel girders and as tall as a four storey building..... the conspiracy theory is that the presence of these structures will make any need for planning permission to build flats on these green spaces unnecessary and will clear the way for TFL to make a ton of cash by allowing developers to exploit  Kennington and its new zone 1 status


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2016)

......also coming to Kennington Park is this........
POP Football EURO 2016 | Hievents.co.uk
a two week extravaganza of sport, food, booze and DJs Ffs which it looks will make
half of this PUBLIC space out of bounds to the public at the height of fucking summer


----------



## RoyReed (May 22, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Bread and Roses closed for refurbishment
> 
> The Bread & Roses Pub


Re-opened (eventually) 20th May.


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2016)

RoyReed said:


> Re-opened (eventually) 20th May.


A community group I belong to kept being shunted around by those people and now has ended up at the Railway by Clapham High Street station.

The Railway is quite pleasant pub with a good upstairs meeting room, but much more expensive that Bread & Roses used to be.

Maybe that has changed though with all this refurbishment and theatre club stuff going on at B & R prices may have hiked.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> ......also coming to Kennington Park is this........
> POP Football EURO 2016 | Hievents.co.uk
> a two week extravaganza of sport, food, booze and DJs Ffs which it looks will make
> half of this PUBLIC space out of bounds to the public at the height of fucking summer


Yes, but they're moving their* awesome bar* outdoors!

Lambeth says it's all about a "community connect."


----------



## SpamMisery (May 23, 2016)

They're hiring bar staff for that. £8.10 an hour (includes paid training)


----------



## cuppa tee (May 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Lambeth says it's all about a "community connect."




maybe so but this event has been kept very hush hush, even the park keepers didn't know it was happening
there has been zero consultation with the local community and someone I know was at the Friends of Kennington Park AGM and it wasn't mentioned there


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks good: 








London’s first Portuguese Street Market launches in Stockwell / Oval this Saturday to celebrate ‘Portugal Day’


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 14, 2016)

So, the new roundabout layout for Stockwell has some teething problems. 

Firstly the north bound cycle filter lane - it's pointless - takes you with the traffic to the right of the war memorial, and then leaves you (as a cyclist) on a segregated lane with a red traffic light, whilst the other 'traffic' lane is prioritised with a green filter to turn left or go straight on. It's quicker and easier as a cyclist to go into the non segregated traffic lane and carry on amongst the cars and lorries. 

The traffic lane is also too narrow for larger vehicles; the traffic lights have already been hit by wider vehicles trying to swing out to make the corner. 

Coming from the East (along Clapham Road) you get the same thing - if you're a cyclist turning left onto Stockwell Road, the segregated cycle lane has lower priority than the non segregated mainstream one. 

The traffic lights for motor vehicles is also terribly signposted and unclear for drivers - I saw a lorry plough through the red light this morning at 20mph ish (I can only assume they were looking at the cyclists filtering left and saw their green light) and only just stop before they hit three cars coming out of Stockwell Road. 

If you're in the Advanced Stop Line space on most of the junctions, you have a terrible view of the traffic lights changing. 

Quite nice tarmac though.


----------



## Winot (Jun 14, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> So, the new roundabout layout for Stockwell has some teething problems.
> Firstly the north bound cycle filter lane - it's pointless - takes you with the traffic to the right of the war memorial, and then leaves you (as a cyclist) on a segregated lane with a red traffic light, whilst the other 'traffic' lane is prioritised with a green filter to turn left or go straight on. It's quicker and easier as a cyclist to go into the non segregated traffic lane and carry on amongst the cars and lorries.



Really? I haven't found that - coasted through this morning northbound with lights in cyclists' favour.  There are of necessity two light cycles though so I guess it depends on timing.



snowy_again said:


> Coming from the East (along Clapham Road) you get the same thing - if you're a cyclist turning left onto Stockwell Road, the segregated cycle lane has lower priority than the non segregated mainstream one.



Agree with you here. Even worse, the other day I (eventually) got a green on the bike lane to go southbound and nearly got wiped out by a lorry turning left, so something had gone wrong.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 14, 2016)

Yup, I'll be checking my shoulder more if I ever go straight on (rather than left down Stockwell Road). The amount of tipper / freight lorries and RLJing car drivers has increased.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 14, 2016)

I thought that the bike lane lights turning left into Stockwell Road might have been altered in the past week. When the scheme first opened, it was painfully slow in that small stretch of a lane. Cyclists were penalised for taking the safe option.

This appeared to change this weekend. Each time I had a very short waiting time. I may just have been lucky with my timings.

I'm still unsure about what happens when the space opens on the other side. Has it been confirmed that this will be shared between pedestrians and cyclists? There was a lone cyclist in the design images, but the wording was unclear.


----------



## billythefish (Jun 14, 2016)

There was a similar problem with the phasing of lights at Vauxhall Bridge southbound when the lane was first opened, but once it was all completed the phasing was altered for the better. I rarely get caught at the red now. 

I agree about Stockwell at the moment - all a bit frustrating, but I hope it will improve on completion.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 17, 2016)

I've noticed a lot of these crazy junction "improvements" take a while and probably a bit of tweaking to bed in. Did anyone else see the chaos of the E&C changeover. 

I have to disagree with Winot on the lights though. I always wait at the war memorial while the traffic swings left. Maybe you're coming up from Clapham Road (SW2/SW4) rather than SW9 (i.e. True Brixton)?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone know about anything happening on Clapham Common this weekend? I can just about see something but I'm not going out to investigate. It might be a little bit of it by Clapham South being used as sort of 'storage' as prep (?) for a demolition of the old cop shop though  I'll try and take a pic.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi viz






The building to the left is ex-station house and being sloooowly demolished.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 17, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> I've noticed a lot of these crazy junction "improvements" take a while and probably a bit of tweaking to bed in. Did anyone else see the chaos of the E&C changeover.



This is true! Yesterday I noticed that the _True Brixton _road had been swept, but cycle lane was full of rubbish (glass, leaves, bottles) etc. already. Sigh.


----------



## Winot (Jun 17, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> I have to disagree with Winot on the lights though. I always wait at the war memorial while the traffic swings left. Maybe you're coming up from Clapham Road (SW2/SW4) rather than SW9 (i.e. True Brixton)?



Yeah I'm on the True Brixton Bypass. I guess they must be prioritising us SW2ers for a reason.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Hi viz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


London to Brighton bike ride start line!!! The PA woke me up


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2016)

TFL say they are going ahead with their pans to have a restaurant and exhibition space at the rotunda at Clapham South. I wonder if there will be a publicly available toilet to replace the closed council one?
The future of the Rotunda at Clapham					 - Transport for London					 - Citizen Space


----------



## Black Halo (Jun 23, 2016)

Noticed the other day that the old Thai Ming premises (near Kennington Cross, between Amici and Pizza Express) is being cleaned up and will be a second location for Firecracker, a restaurant in Westminster.


----------



## drachir (Sep 8, 2016)

Sniffer dogs outside Clapham Common station at the moment! May want to re-route if you've got anything you shouldn't on you...


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 8, 2016)

drachir said:


> Sniffer dogs outside Clapham Common station at the moment! May want to re-route if you've got anything you shouldn't on you...


intelligence led policing after someone in the Met saw this ......Weeds growing out of the pavment everywhere ?


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Bit of bother for Durand Academy in Stockwell.
> 
> Messy old business.


Funding now stopped.
Funding for academy trust axed - BBC News


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Funding now stopped.
> Funding for academy trust axed - BBC News


I guess there will be opportunities in other areas for a former "Political Consultant of the Year"


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I guess there will be opportunities in other areas for a former "Political Consultant of the Year"


Yes. After a short break and cooling off period.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Yes. After a short break and cooling off period.


might be a bit disruptive for kids about to do gcse's which have been made more difficult this year with the new style exams ushered in Sir Gregs mate Gove.....I still cannot believe this chancer was given free reign to fuck about the way he did.


----------



## sealion (Oct 11, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I still cannot believe this chancer was given free reign to fuck about the way he did.


The answer is in "Sir Gregs mate Gove"


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 11, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> The answer is in "Sir Gregs mate Gove"


uh-huh


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 14, 2016)

so I finally got chance to visit the bread and roses after its refit.
the beer selection has increased, 3 cask ales now and a good selection of lagers
inside the paint job is subdued and the seating has been reupholstered to match
both the outside areas have more seating and have been tidied up with more greenery
happy hour every evening til 7, £3.50 a pint on most pints, £3.70 for a pint of wandle at all times.
fairly quiet when I was in but was filing up.
sitting outside at the front having a puff and two yuppies stopped outside and considered coming in but moved on pronouncing it to be
" grim" so they must be doing something right......recommended


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> so I finally got chance to visit the bread and roses after its refit.
> the beer selection has increased, 3 cask ales now and a good selection of lagers
> inside the paint job is subdued and the seating has been reupholstered to match
> both the outside areas have more seating and have been tidied up with more greenery
> ...


Did you go during the happy hour perchance? They advertise £3.50 per pint at this time - but do not disclose their normal price.
If their normal price is in line with Clapham generally it will be £4+ by now (would have been £3.60 maybe 2 years ago)


----------



## Jangleballix (Oct 18, 2016)

Girlschool lived off Stonhouse St, Clapham in the 80's? I never knew.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 19, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> Girlschool lived off Stonhouse St, Clapham in the 80's? I never knew.





Girlschool vs. Rock Goddess


----------



## kati (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry for cross-posting in various threads... but I'm looking for a Mon-Fri lodger/flatmate to take up a single room in my house in Oval - £105pw + bills. Can be flexible around move-in date. 
More info here: http://www.spareroom.co.uk/6325753


----------



## drachir (Oct 31, 2016)

kati said:


> Sorry for cross-posting in various threads... but I'm looking for a Mon-Fri lodger/flatmate to take up a single room in my house in Oval - £105pw + bills. Can be flexible around move-in date.
> More info here: http://www.spareroom.co.uk/6325753



£455 a month for a single that's only Monday to Friday? What on earth are you smoking? I pay £200 more for a double full time, and without a live-in landlord.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

I wonder what happens to your bed on Sat and Sun?


----------



## Angellic (Nov 1, 2016)

drachir said:


> £455 a month for a single that's only Monday to Friday? What on earth are you smoking? I pay £200 more for a double full time, and without a live-in landlord.



And that doesn't include bills! Adding 115-130 per month or a minimum of 1380 per year.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I wonder what happens to your bed on Sat and Sun?


I have a Monday to Friday (well actually Tuesday to Friday). The room is let on the basis that at the weekend it is free for me to use which is handy if i have friends or family visiting. Sheets are changed and the room cleaned of course!!


----------



## drachir (Nov 1, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> I have a Monday to Friday (well actually Tuesday to Friday). The room is let on the basis that at the weekend it is free for me to use which is handy if i have friends or family visiting. Sheets are changed and the room cleaned of course!!



I get that it works for some people, but I'd expect a hefty discount on the rent for that - and this room just seems the standard price for a single!


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 1, 2016)

Well I guess the test is if it gets taken!
I'm astounded at rents these days. When I first moved to London I rented a furnished two bed maisonette with garden for £600 a month! Won't even get you a room now


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2017)

What a fucking genius name for a restaurant. 

 

Knife Restaurant


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2017)

editor said:


> What a fucking genius name for a restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 108513
> 
> Knife Restaurant


Lidl were selling industrial packs of ultra sharp kitchen knives last week.
How appropriate can you get? They must have a buying algorithm which indicates a large demand for knives amongst the youth of the area.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2017)

Anyone remember when a bar in Brixton opened up called "bang bang" - weeks after two people had been shot in the local KFC?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Anyone remember when a bar in Brixton opened up called "bang bang" - weeks after two people had been shot in the local KFC?



The guy who owned that bar was a total cock


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm DJing here tonight - it's for a good cause and the Royal Vauxhall Tavern is an ace bar, so come along if you can:







Party like it’s 1999: Switchboard and Climate Action benefit at London’s RVT tonight, 7th June


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2017)

JC representing The Bread and Roses at Pilton pop festival......


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2017)

Some pics from today's Stockwell Festival. The live acts were a bit, err, variable in quality. 
















Stockwell Festival in Larkhall Park – snapshots from the day


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2017)

Superb photo set here



























In photos: all the action from the 2017 Stockwell Festival in south London


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2017)

boohoo said:


> Is all of that bit of Rectory Grove going!



LK who got his grubby mitts on it.....

 





Rectory Grove and Rectory Gardens | lexadon


----------



## peterkro (Jul 9, 2017)

cuppa tee said:


> And Look who got his grubby mitts on it.....
> 
> Rectory Grove and Rectory Gardens | lexadon
> 
> View attachment 111038


Cunts, another big bit of my life in Brixton gone.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2017)

They want to build a 38-storey tower at top end of Kennington Lane






6-12 Kennington Lane  Our Proposals


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2017)

Free bike repairs tonight Get your bike fixed for free tonight – Dr Bike is in Kennington, Weds 9th Aug


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

Here's a depressing news item. At least they caught the fucker.



> A shocking video has emerged of a thug lashing out at a south London shop worker, who has been left scarred for life after being repeatedly stabbed in the violent and unprovoked attack.
> 
> At the Old Bailey today (August 10) Trevor Sinclair, of no fixed address, was convicted of attempted murder and was warned by the detective in the case to expect "a lengthy" jail term.
> 
> The court heard he launched into the attack after being denied credit in the store



VIDEO: Thug lashes out at a shop worker in violent stab attack


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2017)

And today 



(Do they mean the Brixton one?)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 20, 2017)

editor said:


> And today
> 
> 
> 
> (Do they mean the Brixton one?)



Possibly.  Something going on.  Although it was the Mcdonald's end of Acre Lane closed with police tape just now when my partner went to Tesco?


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 20, 2017)

I just found this piece of racist, anti-semitic shit pinned to a telegraph pole in my street in Clapham North. The creases are from where I screwed it up before I thought I should keep it and share it with the world.





> *Destroy Marxism!*
> * Resist the third world invasion of Europe!
> * Don't let Europe be swamped with illegal migrants masquerading as refugees!
> * Don't let your traitorous governments turn Europe into a third world shithole!
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> I just found this piece of racist, anti-semitic shit pinned to a telegraph pole in my street in Clapham North. The creases are from where I screwed it up before I thought I should keep it and share it with the world.
> 
> View attachment 113946



Hope you don't mind that I've shared the image on Facebook.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 20, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Hope you don't mind that I've shared the image on Facebook.


Well it's a bit late to ask now 

No, of course I don't mind.

I've reported it to the local Bill as well. No idea if they'll respond.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2017)

RoyReed said:


> Well it's a bit late to ask now
> 
> No, of course I don't mind.
> 
> I've reported it to the local Bill as well. No idea if they'll respond.



Knowing the bastards round there, they probably put it there!


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 20, 2017)

Surprisingly they asked if I wanted someone to come and see me tomorrow. I can't, and said they needn't unless they wanted the actual bit of paper, but it sounded like they were taking it seriously.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2017)

Clapham news: 



> *THE KING & CO TEAMS UP WITH BURNT MILL BREWERY FOR TAP TAKEOVER
> 
> Kitchen residency double-header by Tem Ban and Taco Rebels continuing through October*
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 3, 2017)

the King and Co is stupidly expensive


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2017)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> the King and Co is stupidly expensive


There's nothing I like the sound of in that press release. It's all foodie wank for twats who are impressed with 'mischievous twists'. 



> Taco Rebels will serve up their bold and mischievous twist on Tex-Mex tortillas, showcasing a fusion of the most diverse and powerful flavours from around the globe


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

Ho ho ho stuff in Clapham:



> This Christmas a magical town will spring up on Clapham Common, offering you a completely different festive experience. Glide across our outdoor Ice Rink or skate around our Roller Disco. Take your kids to the Fairground and ride the Big Wheel. Try out Plonk Golf or lose yourself in Backyard Cinema’s Winter Night Garden.
> 
> Stop for a drink in our on-site pub or take the family for lunch in Street Feast’s Winter Feastopia, featuring a carefully curated mix of London’s best street food traders. Then wander around markets filled with creations from independent designers and artists.


Home - Winterville


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 11, 2017)

as long as entry to the site is free and they dont try and confiscate alcohol on the way in, ill have a mosey round that for some festive cheer


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2017)

A new (guffaw) "neighbourhood bar" has opened up in Cla'am: 









> The second bar from the people behind Tooting's Brick & Liquor, this Balham Hill offshoot has the same premise: offering an experience that's halfway between a local village pub and a Manhattan neighbourhood bar.
> 
> The aesthetics are firmly on the Manhattan side of things — raw brick, tattooed staff and a short, strong cocktail list of short, strong cocktails. But the atmosphere's village pub-esque, with enough punters already qualifying as regulars that we spot plenty being greeted by the bartenders by name, like old friends. We like the warmth — figurative and literal: on a windy October evening the bar's a mix of cosiness and crowd-heat that has us fanning ourselves with the cocktail menu like jurors in a Louisiana courtroom drama.



Brick & Liquor Clapham, 47 Balham Hill, SW12 9DR.


----------



## Lee Japser (Nov 10, 2017)

Your local charity Code 7, 21 one years standing and one off the few black charities left in Lambeth is currently doing great work with young people and communities. 

They're having a open day ( Weds 15 the November) for locals to come along and hear about a range of new exciting projects they intend to launch. Led by the ever green @AsherSenator Code 7 has adopted a proactive Public Health approach to tackling increasing level of youth violence. Supported by the social movement Blaksox Code 7 is piloting a new community led approach to community development, that is predicated on community self reliance. Why not come along and see what's on offer and find out how you many be able to assist a community seeking to help itself.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2017)

Just saw this in my FB feed: 



> Immigration did a 'raid' on the rough sleepers at St Marks church (Oval) at 7.30 am this morning.
> I no longer recognise this country.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2017)

This Saturday: 







Show off your old films at Home Movie Day at the Cinema Museum, Kennington, Sat 18th Nov


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2017)

Visited this pub for an urban meet recently and liked it a lot: 











In photos – a visit to the Old Red Lion pub in Kennington, south London


----------



## Angellic (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2018)

Buzzed: Stockwell Festival returns on Sat 7th July with live music, dancers, craft and food stalls – and more needed!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 3, 2018)

Kennington Park is suffering a plague of rats.....big 'uns
The centre of infestation seems to be the skatepark
Management are blaming the northern line extension
.....disrupting underground colonies....
They're not shy.......and love the park buffet


----------



## cuppa tee (May 15, 2018)

Related to the above post I have heard talk of cracks in walls and of doors not closing properly in the area
and now it is confirmed....the northern line extension built to serve the US embassy and associated works at nine elms is being blamed for this.......
'Northern Line extension causes Kennington to sink'
.....they are underplaying it atm but I would not be surprised if this proves critical for some older buildings


----------



## editor (May 23, 2018)

More info on the free community festival in Stockwell Stockwell Festival 2018 at Larkhall Park event, Sat 7th July – full details


----------



## editor (May 25, 2018)

Bit of an inconvenience here: Travel alert: no Bank branch Northern Line trains from Kennington until mid-Sept 2018


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2018)

Incidentally, what happened at the end about those plans revealed last year to hold up to 100 private events per year in the Common that caused much outrage amongst some people? Did the plans not materialise? Or has it started to happen but the overwhelming majoirty of said events are too small for most park users to even be aware of their existence, let alone cause widespread disruption?


----------



## alex_ (Jun 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, what happened at the end about those plans revealed last year to hold up to 100 private events per year in the Common that caused much outrage amongst some people? Did the plans not materialise? Or has it started to happen but the overwhelming majoirty of said events are too small for most park users to even be aware of their existence, let alone cause widespread disruption?



There are loads of events but a lot are things like runs, where they just stick up some tents somewhere and mark a route out.

Hardly impact anyone.

Alex


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2018)

alex_ said:


> There are loads of events but a lot are things like runs, where they just stick up some tents somewhere and mark a route out.
> 
> Hardly impact anyone.
> 
> Alex


That's what I suspected it'd be the case all along...


----------



## alex_ (Jun 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> That's what I suspected it'd be the case all along...



I’m sure some alleged that it’d be an sw4 every weekend...


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, what happened at the end about those plans revealed last year to hold up to 100 private events per year in the Common that caused much outrage amongst *some people*? Did the plans not materialise? Or has it started to happen but the overwhelming majoirty of said events are too small for most park users to even be aware of their existence, let alone cause widespread disruption?





alex_ said:


> I’m sure *some* alleged that it’d be an sw4 every weekend...



Not sure what prompted these topical interjections but well done for making sure my earlier post ( that may have been interest to peeps) is now well down the thread.....


----------



## Angellic (Jun 6, 2018)

Hope copying the link works.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 14, 2018)

Wtf....KENNINGTON PARK, LONDON


----------



## madolesance (Jun 14, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Wtf....KENNINGTON PARK, LONDON



Exactly, WTF!

Good luck with that. Are there really that many people around to support such a thing?

Guessing if you like 'Friends', don't go out much and feel like you might want to hangout out with other people who share the same obsession then this is gonna allow into to Ross's room and a quick selfie.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Wtf....KENNINGTON PARK, LONDON


I really don't understand this. What happens? And why would people pay for it?


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Wtf....KENNINGTON PARK, LONDON





editor said:


> I really don't understand this. What happens? And why would people pay for it?


My gf is a big Friends fan and I briefly considered getting tickets for this as they were announcing it in the Comedy Channel whenever they show episodes of Friends, and she showed interest in it. Not my thing at all but each to their own.

As far as I understand it they build up an ultra realistic replica of the two apartments and throw in some real props from the production as a bonus. I think they might even offer ‘experiences’ recreating some of the most popular scenes from the show.

Apparently this is the second such tour in the UK so it must be successful enough. I’m just surprised they’re staging it in a park. You’d have imagined it being held at the smallest hall available at Olympia, or some disused warehouses in East London. But then the footprint will likely be fairly small so it might pay off having it at a more central location as the hire fee wouldn’t be that much.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 15, 2018)

T & P said:


> My gf is a big Friends fan and I briefly considered getting tickets for this as they were announcing it in the Comedy Channel whenever they show episodes of Friends, and she showed interest in it. Not my thing at all but each to their own.
> 
> As far as I understand it they build up an ultra realistic replica of the two apartments and throw in some real props from the production as a bonus. I think they might even offer ‘experiences’ recreating some of the most popular scenes from the show.
> 
> Apparently this is the second such tour in the UK so it must be successful enough. I’m just surprised they’re staging it in a park. You’d have imagined it being held at the smallest hall available at Olympia, or some disused warehouses in East London. But then the footprint will likely be fairly small so it might pay off having it at a more central location as the hire fee wouldn’t be that much.



And that's it?


----------



## T & P (Jun 15, 2018)

Angellic said:


> And that's it?


That's all I remember from the adverts. Perhaps there are also lookalikes reenacting scenes


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2018)

T & P said:


> . I’m just surprised they’re staging it in a park.


 ...at the end of September.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 15, 2018)

I was in crown and anchor the other night and it was like being in an episode of friends uk, surely there is no need for a corporate recreation.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> I was in crown and anchor the other night and it was like being in an episode of friends uk, surely there is no need for a corporate recreation.


That pub seems to have veered some way off what I first hoped it was going to be.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 15, 2018)

editor said:


> That pub seems to have veered some way off what I first hoped it was going to be.


It will never replace the Grosvenor


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Coming up in Stockwell Zeal: The Pride Improv Festival in Stockwell showcases queer acts from across Europe, 5th-7th July


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2018)

A few pics of pullens festival, courtesy of event Facebook page where u will find more....
Pullens Festival


three legged spaniel

Dream machine


Trapeze fun



Ghost of Charlie


Topical humour


Damidge


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

One for you pooch lovers 







Stockwell Festival Dog Show at Larkhall Park, 7th July


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2018)

Photos from the festival 

















In photos: a sunny Stockwell Festival 2018 in Larkhall Park, south London


----------



## lefteri (Jul 14, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Trapeze fun
> 
> View attachment 138975



Ah I know that trapeze artist!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 31, 2018)

Just to let everyone know that Surrey County Cricket Club (who run The Oval Cricket Ground) will be sharing their proposals for the current Ovalhouse site at Ovalhouse, tomorrow, 1st August, 4pm - 8pm. There will be sketch schemes of their plans, a representative from Rolfe Judd, (local architects), members of SCCC and also someone from Ovalhouse (not me, alas). SCCC are the preferred bidders for our site at the Oval, and the sale of our site will enable our new theatre in Brixton. Local residents and businesses, do drop in, all welcome.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2018)

What a load of rubbish! Council truck fills the street with trash, Kennington Road, south London


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 17, 2018)

Where have all the public toilets gone?

Lambeth has only lost 3 loos since 2010 ish.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 21, 2018)

Always been intrigued by the dining-pavilion-type building opposite the War Museum. Now this!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Always been intrigued by the dining-pavilion-type building opposite the War Museum. Now this!




It was built as part of the flats. Originally it meant to be a community building/ centre.

Was let on commercial basis some time ago.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 21, 2018)

I ate there a couple of years ago when it was a Turkish restaurant. Was pretty good but they had a parrot in a cage by the front door which seemed a bit odd for a food place


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Always been intrigued by the dining-pavilion-type building opposite the War Museum. Now this!





I waited until got home to check but this pavilion building was designed by architect who designed Brixton Rec.


George Finch obituary



> Finch’s masterpiece was Lambeth Towers,opposite the Imperial War Museum, London. Photograph: James O Davies/English Heritage
> 
> Cotton Gardens in Kennington Lane, completed in 1968, was the most distinctive. Finch's masterpiece was Lambeth Towers, a one-off design opposite the Imperial War Museum, 10 storeys of flats *set over a luncheon club and doctor's surgery, i*nspired by the work of Moshe Safdie and built at the same time as Safdie's Habitat blocks for the Montreal Expo of 1967. Each flat was individually articulated within a cranked concrete frame that maximised the tight site, creating a strong, square patterning that evoked Piet Mondrian's paintings



Disputed Architecture by MA Architectural History 2016

"Designing for everybody"

This sums it up.

Finch design for Brixton Rec has been grade two listed partly as example of socialist architecture.

The restaurant in the block of flats wss originally part of this post war designing for everybody ethos.

Às was Brixton Rec.

Its sad statement on todays Britain that this is now commercial space. Designing for everybody has been replaced by things like Pop Brixton. Which are now seen as cutting edge architecture practice.

In all the argument about gentrification on this forum what is lost is that there was an alternative vision.

Practical socialism.

Its still realisable now with a government prepared to take on the rich.

There is a lot of argument on this forum about gentrification. I'm taking it that people would support a left government that would re introduce the vision post WW,2 to this country?

As practical way to stop "improvements" being just for well off?
.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 16, 2018)

I went to the unveiling of Brian Barnes new mural at Carey Gardens Estate in Wandsworth. Glorious mural, beautiful
colours, full of wit and history. I was intrigued by the image of Keith Moon as a crossing warden - a story that has the most tragic origins also represented in the mural. Nick Wood, the former GLC architect who designed the estate, made a speech and it was clear from chatting with residents, the people elected to run the residents co-op and the housing manager that his vision for architecture supporting a better society for all was something current residents are proud of. It is all worth seeing and reading about. I had A really rewarding afternoon.

The detail from the top is Stephen Hawking!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> View attachment 147127 View attachment 147128 I went to the unveiling of Brian Barnes new mural at Carey Gardens Estate in Wandsworth. Glorious mural, beautiful
> colours, full of wit and history. I was intrigued by the image of Keith Moon as a crossing warden - a story that has the most tragic origins also represented in the mural. Nick Wood, the former GLC architect who designed the estate, made a speech and it was clear from chatting with residents, the people elected to run the residents co-op and the housing manager that his vision for architecture supporting a better society for all was something current residents are proud of. It is all worth seeing and reading about. I had A really rewarding afternoon.
> 
> The detail from the top is Stephen Hawking!


Will there be any possibility of him restoring the much abused Nuclear Dawn mural?
Was on a local history walk today focusing on gay squats/housing co-ops in Railton Road, but we called in on Nuclear Dawn and it is in a sorry state (also the Mansions which are tagged to hell).


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Sep 17, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Will there be any possibility of him restoring the much abused Nuclear Dawn mural?
> Was on a local history walk today focusing on gay squats/housing co-ops in Railton Road, but we called in on Nuclear Dawn and it is in a sorry state (also the Mansions which are tagged to hell).


Yes!
If all goes well work will begin on site in October. I am not sure at which stage the mural re-painting is scheduled for but Brian and his team are very much up for it. He works with colleagues who did the upper parts of the new mural, while he did the lower section.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 17, 2018)

From the Cabinet report [pdf] for this evening:

"_The Nuclear Dawn Mural on the side of Carlton Mansions is a central heritage feature of the scheme which will be restored as part of the Phase 1 development.

The mural has been vulnerable to vandalism and graffiti for a number of years despite attempts to clear and protect it, however recently the artist has been working to restore some of the damaged parts_.”

Buzz piece.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2018)

I had the pleasure this evening of visiting the opening of The Oscar Wilde Temple exhibition at Studio Voltaire in Nelson Row behind the Clapham High Street Methodist Church. This exhibition is brought over from New York, and has a curiously religious ambience. There are  stations of Oscar round the wall - like the Stations of the Cross. There is a triptych like an altar piece which has Oscar's mother to the left, Bosie to the right and the transfigured Oscar in the centre panel.

The venue, which was presumably originally a Victorian church hall seemed very well suited to creating the atmosphere the artists are aiming at. Note this is an exhibition drawing attention to persecution of gays through the ages, so it is serious rather than flippant.

More info here: https://www.oscarwildetemple.org/about/


Just for fun, here is my favourite poetic evocation of Oscar Wilde's travails, recorded by funky 1974 Poet Laureate Sir John Betjeman


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2018)

Always worth another look at the red shops of Stockwell Road



Blow-Up and the forgotten red buildings on the Stockwell Road


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 21, 2018)

....and from the same era (now and then)


----------



## Cold Harbour (Oct 25, 2018)

Do any Stockwell locals know anything more about this? 

David Bowie’s primary school investigated for teacher cheating and bullying culture

Ignore the spurious Bowie mention!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> Do any Stockwell locals know anything more about this?
> David Bowie’s primary school investigated for teacher cheating and bullying culture
> Ignore the spurious Bowie mention!


This school, which is actually in Brixton opposite the skate board park, is federated with Jessop School in Waterloo.

I only say that because I heard tell of a Jessop School dinner lady who got a £30,000 Employment Tribunal award.

The allegations about Stockwell School sound serious. Is this what happens under OFSTED?


----------



## Cold Harbour (Oct 26, 2018)

CH1 said:


> This school, which is actually in Brixton opposite the skate board park, is federated with Jessop School in Waterloo


Jessop is actually in Herne Hill, although the Federation may be bigger? Not heard of the dinner lady story. I don't think OFSTED would get involved in tribunals etc, but it calls the grading result into question certainly.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> Jessop is actually in Herne Hill, although the Federation may be bigger? Not heard of the dinner lady story. I don't think OFSTED would get involved in tribunals etc, but it calls the grading result into question certainly.


I was getting it mixed up with Johanna School - my apologies.


----------



## ash (Oct 26, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> Do any Stockwell locals know anything more about this?
> 
> David Bowie’s primary school investigated for teacher cheating and bullying culture
> 
> Ignore the spurious Bowie mention!


My daughter was there 4 years ago and it was well known that most of the SLT were Jehovas which stank of nepotism at the time.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 26, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I had the pleasure this evening of visiting the opening of The Oscar Wilde Temple exhibition at Studio Voltaire in Nelson Row behind the Clapham High Street Methodist Church. This exhibition is brought over from New York, and has a curiously religious ambience. There are  stations of Oscar round the wall - like the Stations of the Cross. There is a triptych like an altar piece which has Oscar's mother to the left, Bosie to the right and the transfigured Oscar in the centre panel.
> 
> The venue, which was presumably originally a Victorian church hall seemed very well suited to creating the atmosphere the artists are aiming at. Note this is an exhibition drawing attention to persecution of gays through the ages, so it is serious rather than flippant.
> 
> ...


Just to let let everyone know this is going on til the end of March next year and the gallery are inviting people to use the space for ceremonies and events. Queer groups without a home are invited to use the space for free.

Brixton Umbrella Circle (a group for queer people over 50) are hoping to do something there next year - we are keen to do something that invites a dialogue between younger and older LGBT+ people. All details yet to be decided If you know anyone who would be interested in being involved please pm me.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I had the pleasure this evening of visiting the opening of The Oscar Wilde Temple exhibition at Studio Voltaire in Nelson Row behind the Clapham High Street Methodist Church. This exhibition is brought over from New York, and has a curiously religious ambience. There are  stations of Oscar round the wall - like the Stations of the Cross. There is a triptych like an altar piece which has Oscar's mother to the left, Bosie to the right and the transfigured Oscar in the centre panel.
> 
> The venue, which was presumably originally a Victorian church hall seemed very well suited to creating the atmosphere the artists are aiming at. Note this is an exhibition drawing attention to persecution of gays through the ages, so it is serious rather than flippant.
> 
> ...




Intrigued I looked up the artists. Not well known here. They became well known in US in 80s. Living in run down part of the city they recreated a version of early 1900s also living the part dressing with top hats. 

There works spans photography, film, painting and themselves. They use popular culture of the last to look at gay identity.

Found this old BBC fifteen minute piece on them. Where two "academics" show us around the house they recreated.



The short films they made are on YouTube. This homo erotic short is clearly influenced by Wilde. ( The mirror). Its also well put together. Example of the slightly off kilter world they have created that is quite affecting in an indefinable way.



I definitely want to catch this exhibition. Thanks CH1 for letting us know its on.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2018)

The exhibition is open to public 12 to 6 Wednesday to Sunday

Studio Voltaire | Leading not-for-profit arts organisation


----------



## ash (Oct 27, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> Do any Stockwell locals know anything more about this?
> 
> David Bowie’s primary school investigated for teacher cheating and bullying culture
> 
> Ignore the spurious Bowie mention!


The school has quite an interesting recent history:
- approx 2010 the headteacher was Janet Mullholland  and the school had had 3 outstanding Ofsted reports. She was an inspiring head.
The media ranted about how much Mulholland was earning as a so called superhead!!
- mulholland leaves and SATs go downhill
- school fights to improve and the resultant corruption occurs
The most interesting ex pupil after Bowie was Violet Szabo


----------



## MissL (Oct 27, 2018)

I think the Evening Standard article was a parent-driven piece to draw attention to the situation, as official channels proved ineffective. Parents are concerned and feel they are being let down by the SLT, some of the governing board, and Lambeth Council. Council is currently running an audit into the various allegations listed. The report is due end of October.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Oct 29, 2018)

Just come across this, several sites in the borough

The Stretcher Railing Society


----------



## Hacked off dad (Oct 29, 2018)

Cold Harbour said:


> Do any Stockwell locals know anything more about this?
> 
> David Bowie’s primary school investigated for teacher cheating and bullying culture
> 
> Ignore the spurious Bowie mention!



So - I'm a dad of two, both at Stockwell Primary. After the Standard story was published (copies of which were handed out by parents at the school gates the following Monday morning after publication), the chair of governors wrote a note to all parents. This confirmed that the Sats in 2017 had indeed been annulled, and that Lambeth Council are carrying out an audit of the school on the allegations in the Standard (there are actually a few audits of the school taking place - the Sats annulment, which is said to have involved teacher cheating; financial irregularities, including why the executive head's son had a business registered to the school property; and bullying allegations by the executive head). The lead auditor is the same person who audited Gipsy Hill Federation, leading to Craig Tunstall's suspension. But the audit only came about after parents spent the summer gathering evidence and presenting it to Lambeth Council - a job that should have been done by the board of governors.

Many parents have subsequently said it shouldn't have taken a newspaper article to confirm to all parents that the Sats were annulled. There was a very fiery parent forum meeting in the summer where the exec head resorted to shouting at parents who wanted answers, after several good teachers quit in disgust. A second meeting a few weeks ago between teachers and parents had only one governor present (the parent governor) and the executive head failed to show, with no explanation. The exec head is actively refusing to speak to parents anymore and has barely been seen in the mornings. One parent reported when asking her about the PTA suspension, suggesting suspending it during the audit made as much sense as "suspending you during the audit", she supposedly said "that's just what 'you people' want". She also used the first day of term in September to tell all staff in a meeting that if anyone speaks to parents about what's happening, Lambeth Council will sack them (Lambeth Council subsequently denied this).

The executive head (who has been meeting with her own union reps) appears to have many supporters at Lambeth Council, among some of the teaching staff (where loyalty is said to be put ahead of competency) and some of the Governors, who appear completely out of their depth. The school is also due an Ofsted inspection soon.

As a parent, it is gutting that it has had to be the parents, rather than the governors, who have been forced to hold the school to account. The parents I've spoken to want the exec head sacked, the board of governors disbanded and the PTA reinstated. Here's to hoping...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 29, 2018)

Hacked off dad said:


> So - I'm a dad of two, both at Stockwell Primary. After the Standard story was published (copies of which were handed out by parents at the school gates the following Monday morning after publication), the chair of governors wrote a note to all parents. This confirmed that the Sats in 2017 had indeed been annulled, and that Lambeth Council are carrying out an audit of the school on the allegations in the Standard (there are actually a few audits of the school taking place - the Sats annulment, which is said to have involved teacher cheating; financial irregularities, including why the executive head's son had a business registered to the school property; and bullying allegations by the executive head). The lead auditor is the same person who audited Gipsy Hill Federation, leading to Craig Tunstall's suspension. But the audit only came about after parents spent the summer gathering evidence and presenting it to Lambeth Council - a job that should have been done by the board of governors.
> 
> Many parents have subsequently said it shouldn't have taken a newspaper article to confirm to all parents that the Sats were annulled. There was a very fiery parent forum meeting in the summer where the exec head resorted to shouting at parents who wanted answers, after several good teachers quit in disgust. A second meeting a few weeks ago between teachers and parents had only one governor present (the parent governor) and the executive head failed to show, with no explanation. The exec head is actively refusing to speak to parents anymore and has barely been seen in the mornings. One parent reported when asking her about the PTA suspension, suggesting suspending it during the audit made as much sense as "suspending you during the audit", she supposedly said "that's just what 'you people' want". She also used the first day of term in September to tell all staff in a meeting that if anyone speaks to parents about what's happening, Lambeth Council will sack them (Lambeth Council subsequently denied this).
> 
> ...


welcome aboard


----------



## Cold Harbour (Oct 30, 2018)

Hacked off dad said:


> There was a very fiery parent forum meeting in the summer where the exec head resorted to shouting at parents who wanted answers, after several good teachers quit in disgust. A second meeting a few weeks ago between teachers and parents had only one governor present (the parent governor) and the executive head failed to show, with no explanation. The exec head is actively refusing to speak to parents anymore and has barely been seen in the mornings. One parent reported when asking her about the PTA suspension, suggesting suspending it during the audit made as much sense as "suspending you during the audit", she supposedly said "that's just what 'you people' want". She also used the first day of term in September to tell all staff in a meeting that if anyone speaks to parents about what's happening, Lambeth Council will sack them (Lambeth Council subsequently denied this).
> 
> The executive head (who has been meeting with her own union reps) appears to have many supporters at Lambeth Council, among some of the teaching staff (where loyalty is said to be put ahead of competency) and some of the Governors, who appear completely out of their depth. The school is also due an Ofsted inspection soon.
> 
> As a parent, it is gutting that it has had to be the parents, rather than the governors, who have been forced to hold the school to account. The parents I've spoken to want the exec head sacked, the board of governors disbanded and the PTA reinstated. Here's to hoping...



That's awful - really unprofessional of the school to have treated parents that way. 

I have plenty of friends with kids at Jessop and the Exec Head isn't popular there either, it was also struggling then got an OFSTED Outstanding after some pretty radical pruning of staff etc. Some newer parents have joined the Governors to try and get some answers recently apparently. I get the impression that Lambeth would rather the whole thing went away quietly.


----------



## MissL (Oct 30, 2018)

The exec head as far as I can see treats parents with total contempt. It's just so disappointing. Regarding the inflated SATS scores, as a parent I feel like the school was sold to me on a falsehood. It's the educational equivalent of being told the £350m NHS Brexit lie, although for the record I didn't fall for that one! Cheating helps no one but the people at the top. Least of all it helps the kids. Stockwell Primary has so much potential. There are some great aspects to it and some fabulous, dedicated teachers who really care. The extra curricular activities are excellent and my child is progressing well - so far they have been shielded from the shit that's happening at the top. Let's hope the current situation gets resolved with some decisive action from Lambeth. The parents and kids really do deserve much better.


----------



## Winot (Nov 2, 2018)

Just awful 

Boy stabbed to death outside Tube station


----------



## MissL (Nov 19, 2018)

More Brixton exec headteacher woes. This time an academy trust.  Former academy head given £850,000 payoff


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

MissL said:


> More Brixton exec headteacher woes. This time an academy trust.  Former academy head given £850,000 payoff


Everything that's wrong with academies in the opening para: 



> The former head of a controversial academy is being paid an £850,000 severance package out of proceeds from a private leisure centre run on the school grounds, MPs have heard.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Everything that's wrong with academies in the opening para:


This is asset stripping on a commercial scale - and the assets in question were publicly owned.

I appreciate Sir Greg Martin is not a Russian oligarch, but his means of accumulating wealth is essentially the same.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Nov 21, 2018)

MissL said:


> The exec head as far as I can see treats parents with total contempt. It's just so disappointing. Regarding the inflated SATS scores, as a parent I feel like the school was sold to me on a falsehood. It's the educational equivalent of being told the £350m NHS Brexit lie, although for the record I didn't fall for that one! Cheating helps no one but the people at the top. Least of all it helps the kids. Stockwell Primary has so much potential. There are some great aspects to it and some fabulous, dedicated teachers who really care. The extra curricular activities are excellent and my child is progressing well - so far they have been shielded from the shit that's happening at the top. Let's hope the current situation gets resolved with some decisive action from Lambeth. The parents and kids really do deserve much better.


The Exec Head is off for 'personal reasons' apparently, let's hope it doesn't drag on for months more.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2018)

This is awful 
Brixton Buzz news, features and listings for Brixton, London


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2018)

Over the years I have spent time here and met many diverse peeps who have lived and worked in the Pullens building and Yards and so I am posting this for others who have had connections and anyone else who might find it interesting..
_
"The Pullenites is Clapham Film Unit's current project, collecting the stories of the people who saved the Pullens Estate from demolition, making a documentary and set of oral history recordings. Working with the Pullens TRA, Friends of Pullens Gardens, artists and musicians and Southwark Archives.Music played live by SpannerTate, Foggy Cry, Damidge, Natty Bo, Dream Machine and John Eacott "

_


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Over the years I have spent time and met many diverse peeps who have lived and worked in the Pullens building and Yards and so I am posting this for others who have had connections and anyone else who might find it interesting..
> _
> "The Pullenites is Clapham Film Unit's current project, collecting the stories of the people who saved the Pullens Estate from demolition, making a documentary and set of oral history recordings. Working with the Pullens TRA, Friends of Pullens Gardens, artists and musicians and Southwark Archives.Music played live by SpannerTate, Foggy Cry, Damidge, Natty Bo, Dream Machine and John Eacott "
> 
> _



My friend runs the cafe there. It's a brilliant community.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 21, 2018)

Little piece bigging up Stockwell here......
13 reasons Stockwell has one of London's best high streets


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 21, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Little piece bigging up Stockwell here......
> 13 reasons Stockwell has one of London's best high streets


I gather  Rebato's is gone. The restaurant was a bit up its own arse but the bar was ok. They treated me to a wide range of Spanish brandies once, on the house because I was 'simpatico'.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 21, 2018)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I gather  Rebato's is gone. The restaurant was a bit up its own arse but the bar was ok. They treated me to a wide range of Spanish brandies once, on the house because I was 'simpatico'.


Couldn't read the article cos my device is f@cked....
Was Rebatos the gaff on S Lambeth Rd ?
I lived just round the corner when I first moved here and thought it was mental cos the poshest restaurant I'd been to up north was a berni inn and that was only for really special occasions.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2019)

Ugly scenes outside the Lotus club in Clapham. And how fucking useless is the bouncer?

Hunt for man filmed brutally beating woman outside London club on New Year's Day

Woman attacked outside Clapham club says man 'took off coat and watch' first


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 4, 2019)

It sounds like both groups of girls were pretty aggy towards each other, even from only hearing one side of the story. Certainly doesnt excuse the guy from beating one of them up though 

That whole high street is a war zone on the weekends, from what i have seen when walking down it. Awful vibe.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2019)

More grim news


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2019)

Those of us who are aware of St Agnes Place might have been thinking the street is headed for quieter times following the completion of a new housing development on the site of the former squats. But the sight of scaffolding going up around the £1.5 million new build "Georgian townhouses" so soon after the new residents moved in was the first sign that all was not well and it now transpires that the whole development is compromised to some large degree necessitating an extensive and expensive rebuild, and that those same new residents are being decanted from the manor as and when alternative temporary accommodation becomes available.
Word on the street is that certain building tests were not properly carried out and the properties were signed off when they should not have been. I am guessing this is probably a case of corporate incompetence or cost saving but I can't help thinking that former denizens, Bob Marley and Austin Osman Spare amongst others, might be looking down and high fiving at the success of some ghostly sabotage......


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jan 15, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Those of us who are aware of St Agnes Place might have been thinking the street is headed for quieter times following the completion of a new housing development on the site of the former squats. But the sight of scaffolding going up around the £1.5 million new build "Georgian townhouses" so soon after the new residents moved in was the first sign that all was not well and it now transpires that the whole development is compromised to some large degree necessitating an extensive and expensive rebuild, and that those same new residents are being decanted from the manor as and when alternative temporary accommodation becomes available.
> Word on the street is that certain building tests were not properly carried out and the properties were signed off when they should not have been. I am guessing this is probably a case of corporate incompetence or cost saving but I can't help thinking that former denizens, Bob Marley and Austin Osman Spare amongst others, might be looking down and high fiving at the success of some ghostly sabotage......


Still dislike cycling along there, it used to be so different. Those townhouses are vile too, mock Notting Hill with their balconies.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2019)

On trend vegan restaurant offers "boisterous dishes for committed vegans". 



> Following a hugely successful 3-month residency, founders Ashley Letchford and Chef Dominic Taylor will continue to bring their unique take on plant-based comfort food and playful vegan cocktails to this buzzing south London neighbourhood.
> 
> The Meet offers indulgent plant-based comfort food combined with playful vegan cocktails, all in the urban, industrial backdrop of railway arches in Clapham North. Designed for a spectrum of tastes, the menu includes a selection of boisterous dishes for committed vegans, experimental foodies as well as those who are just simply health-conscious. Now open daily, The Meet serves a selection of small sharing plates, burgers, late night bites as well offering bottomless vegan brunch and Sunday roasts on the weekend.



THE MEET
15-16 Lendal Terrace,
London
SW4 7UX


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 23, 2019)

editor said:


> On trend vegan restaurant offers "boisterous dishes for committed vegans".


Sounds right up your street editor


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2019)

RoyReed said:


> Sounds right up your street editor


It might be, if I was a committed vegan and wanted to hang out in what sounds like a wank fest of a restaurant.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 26, 2019)

Is there a massive firework display going on or are we at war with North London?


----------



## madolesance (Jan 26, 2019)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Is there a massive firework display going on or are we at war with North London?


We are always at war with North London! Probably having a little fight amongst them serfs.


----------



## MissL (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Harbour said:


> Do any Stockwell locals know anything more about this?
> 
> David Bowie’s primary school investigated for teacher cheating and bullying culture
> 
> Ignore the spurious Bowie mention!



EXCLUSIVE: Controversial headteacher of David Bowie’s school quits for “personal reasons” after Lambeth audit


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

MissL said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Controversial headteacher of David Bowie’s school quits for “personal reasons” after Lambeth audit


Fuck knows why David Bowie keeps appearing in headlines for this school. You'd think he owned the school! 



> A primary school federation’s chief has quit for “personal reasons” after it was investigated when one of its school’s Sats results were annulled.
> Lilian Umekwe has quit as executive head of a federation of two schools including Stockwell Primary School in Stockwell Road, Brixton, where rock legend David Bowie went to his first lessons – yards from his parents’ Stansfield Road home where he was born in 1947.


----------



## technical (Feb 7, 2019)

Clickbait innit


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

So the Gigalum DJ bar  has become the horrendously named 'Perky Nel' .



> A perky blinder of a pub is opening in Clapham South this February as Livelyhood Pub Group transforms late-night DJ bar Gigalum into the area’s newest neighbourhood pub, The Perky Nel.
> 
> Perky by name and nature, the new lively and cheerful venue will round up all the best bits a neighbourhood pub can offer. Embracing traditional values with a modern attitude, enjoy a large bar and dining space serving satisfying British food and drink from local suppliers and producers. A dedicated sports area featuring giant screens will be showing all the latest games and the large outdoor terrace will provide fantastic views out over the Common.



Perky Nel


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 12, 2019)

What a name


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 12, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> What a name





> Perky Nel



Ferkin 'el!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 12, 2019)

Even though i would rarely go into Gigalum, they did have some decent big name DJ's playing on a Sunday (for free) which would be worth popping your head round for. 

Even without reading the marketing blurb, im sure this new inception will be a downgrade, and ill likely never step foot in the place.

Wasn't Gigalum owned by the SW4 people? They must have had an offer they couldnt refuse from this 'Livelyhood Pub Group'.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 12, 2019)

Does this mean a whole swathe of Antipodean ravers will be getting nostalgic for their Sunday sessions?


----------



## ash (Feb 13, 2019)

MissL said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Controversial headteacher of David Bowie’s school quits for “personal reasons” after Lambeth audit


Nothing up to date but my daughter left the school 5 years ago and the SMT were pretty dodgy - infiltrated by jehovahs most of them were witnesses and many related to each other. I’m amazed it’s taken this long for the shit to hit the fan.


----------



## MissL (Feb 13, 2019)

ash said:


> Nothing up to date but my daughter left the school 5 years ago and the SMT were pretty dodgy - infiltrated by jehovahs most of them were witnesses and many related to each other. I’m amazed it’s taken this long for the shit to hit the fan.



And the shit has only hit the fan now because a small group of parents worked tirelessly and persistently for a year to expose the situation despite being fobbed off by Lambeth Council and (some of) the Governors at almost every stage. Note the school now also has a new Chair of Governors. Hopefully it's been a case of short-term pain for long-term gain. It's a great school, my child is doing really well there and enjoys it very much. There are some excellent teachers and teaching assistants in particular. Parents are very active and are now welcomed by the school since Ms Umekwe's departure. Onwards and upwards for this great Brixton school. And thanks to these parents for their hard work in making it possible.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 14, 2019)

Plans are afoot to paint a community mural on the wall that runs along the path from Bolton Crescent to the Brandon Estate.on the Kennington Park Extension formerly Brandon Fields.....Hopefully this will not mean that the impressive work below is obliterated.....but I wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2019)

I hope this twat goes down for a very, very, very long time. 









> A man from Kennington is one of six people now convicted of gun offences after police seized a huge haul of firearms and more than 3,000 rounds of ammunition.
> 
> Mishak Wright-Martin, aged 33, from Kennington Park Road, was found guilty of conspiracy to sell or transfer ammunition last December and will be sentenced on April 3 at Croydon Crown Court along with five others.
> 
> ...


Man from Kennington one of six convicted after 'one of the Met’s largest-ever seizures of ammunition and explosive substances' - Southwark News


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2019)

Local news - Clapham Park Creative Co-op announces a series of activities for the local community


----------



## Winot (Mar 29, 2019)

Bad car crash in Clapham according to No. 1 daughter. Helicopter on common, police everywhere, roads all blocked.


----------



## Winot (Mar 29, 2019)

Winot said:


> Bad car crash in Clapham according to No. 1 daughter. Helicopter on common, police everywhere, roads all blocked.



It’s a stabbing 

Man stabbed to death outside Clapham Tube station 'after car crash'


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Upcoming free shows Bread and Roses in Clapham announce their live music weekends for the 11th-21st April 2019


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 9, 2019)

The Met has imposed S60 stop & search for much of Lambeth


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> The Met has imposed S60 stop & search for much of Lambeth
> View attachment 167123


Have you got a link for that?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 9, 2019)

Twitter.
Lambeth MPS - Central South Command (@LambethMPS) Tweeted:
As a result of intelligence being received regarding possible serious violence DI Williams has authorised Section 60 &amp; 60AA search powers in the area highlighted in the attached map. These powers will be in force between 16:00 09/04/2019 &amp; 07:00 10/04/2019. ^280AS Lambeth MPS - Central South Command on Twitter


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 9, 2019)

That's where I got it from! Searched for another link but didn't see anything


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2019)

wtfftw said:


> Twitter.
> Lambeth MPS - Central South Command (@LambethMPS) Tweeted:
> As a result of intelligence being received regarding possible serious violence DI Williams has authorised Section 60 &amp; 60AA search powers in the area highlighted in the attached map. These powers will be in force between 16:00 09/04/2019 &amp; 07:00 10/04/2019. ^280AS Lambeth MPS - Central South Command on Twitter



I'm wondering what is going on in Herne Hill Ward, and also adjoining Southwark wards, which frequently as prone to knife crime.


----------



## mellifluous lady (Apr 10, 2019)

I witnessed a really horrible accident this morning whilst cycling to work on Kennington Park Road. A cyclist in front of me went under a bus and it really didn't look good. I can't seem to find any information on it. I didn't wait to give my account of it to the police as I had a bit of a meltdown, but of course I will. There were lots of witnesses there. Has anyone heard anything about it? Its an image that will haunt me for a very long time and I'm in shock still I think. As someone that cycles to work every day its a pretty distressing thing to see. poor bloody guy. I really hope he made it.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2019)

mellifluous lady said:


> I witnessed a really horrible accident this morning whilst cycling to work on Kennington Park Road. A cyclist in front of me went under a bus and it really didn't look good. I can't seem to find any information on it. I didn't wait to give my account of it to the police as I had a bit of a meltdown, but of course I will. There were lots of witnesses there. Has anyone heard anything about it? Its an image that will haunt me for a very long time and I'm in shock still I think. As someone that cycles to work every day its a pretty distressing thing to see. poor bloody guy. I really hope he made it.


Some comment on Twitter


----------



## mellifluous lady (Apr 10, 2019)

editor said:


> Some comment on Twitter




Thanks for the update. I don't remember seeing a lorry, but like Tom Seymour says it is a really horrible stretch of road where its everyone against everyone and it really needs to be segregated


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2019)

Stop The Block Lambeth residents rally to oppose proposed Kennington Stage development


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2019)

So depressing


----------



## cuppa tee (May 9, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Plans are afoot to paint a community mural on the wall that runs along the path from Bolton Crescent to the Brandon Estate.on the Kennington Park Extension formerly Brandon Fields.....Hopefully this will not mean that the impressive work below is obliterated.....but I wouldn't bank on it.
> 
> View attachment 164455


its gone 
and been replaced by this


----------



## Gramsci (May 10, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> its gone
> and been replaced by this
> 
> View attachment 170353



I see the previous mural was the Palestinian flag.  Much to political.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I see the previous mural was the Palestinian flag.  Much to political.


That work survived a few years tag free in stark contrast to the rest of the wall, time will tell if the official mural will do as well.....


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (May 15, 2019)

did anyone see a privately flown plane at around 14:45 circling between Kennington/Brixton and Camberwell?? Looked like it was doing dangerous/skilled manoeuvres :O


----------



## madolesance (May 15, 2019)

Louisgwinn24 said:


> did anyone see a privately flown plane at around 14:45 circling between Kennington/Brixton and Camberwell?? Looked like it was doing dangerous/skilled manoeuvres :O


I saw it. Isn’t one of those Google mapping planes that regularly fly above night and day?


----------



## editor (May 20, 2019)

Aw!


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2019)

Lovely little bar this: 






















In photos: Live music and bar room kitsch at the Cavendish Arms/Little Nan’s bar, Stockwell, June 2019


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 2, 2019)

A bit speechless at this horrible event.....

Inside garden where Kenyan Airlines stowaway fell 3,500ft on way into Heathrow

"Neighbours said the sunbather was lucky not to be killed."

....but somebody was


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 6, 2019)

Popped along to the festival today for a couple of hours. It was pleasantly chilled out and the weather held up.

I did accidentally order a pizza with vegan cheese but it was actually pretty good, so well done to the cheese maker.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 6, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> A bit speechless at this horrible event.....
> 
> Inside garden where Kenyan Airlines stowaway fell 3,500ft on way into Heathrow
> 
> ...


Is it possible that the neighbours concerned do not consider the dead African to be "somebody", or that if they do, he is deserving of the manner of his death and whatever led to it?

I guess that we would have to hear from the neighbours involved for clarification.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Is it possible that the neighbours concerned do not consider the dead African to be "somebody", or that if they do, he is deserving of the manner of his death and whatever led to it?
> 
> I guess that we would have to hear from the neighbours involved for clarification.


People might find this thread helpful in making an assessment AirportWatch   |  Cases of objects, including human stowaways, falling from planes


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 13, 2019)

At the Oasis Kennington Police Station meeting. Florence Eshalomi and Lembit Öpik in attendance


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> At the Oasis Kennington Police Station meeting. Florence Eshalomi and Lembit Öpik in attendance


Please report back!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> At the Oasis Kennington Police Station meeting. Florence Eshalomi and Lembit Öpik in attendance


Is Lembit representing the Lib Dems or Russia Today?


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 13, 2019)

editor said:


> Please report back!





CH1 said:


> Is Lembit representing the Lib Dems or Russia Today?



So I went with a friend who lives nearby. I've spent a bit of time in the area and whilst I don't live there now I do like to keep an eye on stuff.

It was an interesting event, somehow they'd found a donor who'd paid for the hotel to host us and feed/water us, which is a big help with public events for turnout anyway. The crowd were quite mixed - lots of parents with young kids, which was nice - although a bit noisy during the speeches.

Steve Chalke was running things, as you'd expect. He's good at this kind of event, can raz the crowd up and all that. He then had a succession of speakers, both locals (a couple of local mums) and various campaigners, including a local retired fireman/FBU organiser, Flo Elomoshi MLA, Mohammad Seedat (Streatham Wells Ward) - latter there as a cabinet member. Flo did attack the mayor's plans quite strongly, tbf.  Then of course, Lembit. He spoke for a while about the business case/costings. He's actually pretty good at this kind of event - much better at holding the audience than the others, but then he was an MP for a long time so he should be. He was there as a local, he lives down the road and he's also a parishioner of Steve's so he was there in that capacity, not as a Lib Dem. There were several there though, but didn't speak.

The argument basically being that Oasis running the site as a community hub has a better chance of helping the community reduce incidence of crime and so that should be factored into the decision by the mayor. Lembit's talk was in large part about this - what the cost saving could be if crime was reduced.

Operationally, Oasis seems to have it in hand. They're organised and have a plan. They have a proposal, they're doing a letter campaign, they have local politicians on board, they have a petition and they've got the group delivering appropriate leaflet.

Personally, whilst I was impressed, I still feel I need to know more about Oasis itself before I would get properly involved.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> So I went with a friend who lives nearby. I've spent a bit of time in the area and whilst I don't live there now I do like to keep an eye on stuff.
> 
> It was an interesting event, somehow they'd found a donor who'd paid for the hotel to host us and feed/water us, which is a big help with public events for turnout anyway. The crowd were quite mixed - lots of parents with young kids, which was nice - although a bit noisy during the speeches.
> 
> ...


I would have loved to go, but well out of SC area. I still haven't fully grasped the purpose of this meeting. Was it some sort of anti-crime initiative involving extra policing - paid for by the community? If so study Cabinet papers for Monday the 15th July. There is a big paper in there about the council paying for extra police officers. (I thought we already paid in the Mayoral for policing??) 

I would be interest to meet Steve Chalke. He is of the ultra-liberal wing of the evangelicals. He got chucked out of the Evangelical Alliance when he decided (or had it revealed to him) that gay marriage would be more acceptable in the sight of God than philandering in Kennington Park like Kevin Spacey.

IMHO there are far too many things called Oasis. And its nots clear which of them come under the auspices of Steve Chalke and which are independent. Its a bit like Mosaic. All sorts of things are called Mosaic - including Mosaic Clubhouse, but are not connected.

On the same issue look at this learned report on Outreach and Support in South London (OASIS) - re SLAM's schizophrenic customers (aged 14 - 35). Not sure if this SLAM OASIS still exists. The public would be the last to know.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 15, 2019)

The Kia Oval have opened the ground to welcome the winning team. Free entry (bag search) , local schools are all on the pitch , team members meeting the crowds, not sure what time it is going on until.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2019)

BusLanes was that meeting you went to about this?

Sign the Petition


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2019)

Festival pics





















In photos: Stockwell Festival at Larkhall Park, SW8, Sat 6th July 2019


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> BusLanes was that meeting you went to about this?
> 
> Sign the Petition




Yup


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2019)

I hope they catch this fucker 



BTP release footage showing the moment a man was pushed onto London Underground tracks


----------



## Mation (Sep 6, 2019)

editor said:


> I hope they catch this fucker
> 
> 
> 
> BTP release footage showing the moment a man was pushed onto London Underground tracks



 

Does anyone know what happened to shut the Victoria Line from Brixton to Victoria yesterday morning? I was travelling at about 06:30. A TFL worker said it involved someone on the tracks


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 13, 2019)

After _47 years_, a local injustice moves one step closer to being rectified:

'Oval Four' could be cleared after _47 years_ in wake of corrupt officer case











​


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2019)

The above is a horrifying story which deserves everyone's attention.  Just in case you are put off by the wonky pictures just posted, here's the Guardian story, which is currently on the front page:



> Nearly 50 years after they were jailed for theft and assaulting the police in a highly controversial case in which they claimed to have been framed and beaten, four black men from south London could finally be cleared.
> 
> Winston Trew, Sterling Christie, George Griffiths and Constantine “Omar” Boucher were arrested in March 1972 after a group of undercover police officers confronted them at Oval underground station and aggressively accused them of “nicking handbags” on the tube. They were held overnight, beaten in the cells and charged with attempting to steal, theft, and assault of the police.
> 
> ...



They look like such nice guys...lives wrecked by a bent copper, who was later jailed and died in prison at the age of 37.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2019)

madolesance said:


> I saw it. Isn’t one of those Google mapping planes that regularly fly above night and day?


Go here and you can usually find out what it is: Flightradar24: Live Flight Tracker - Real-Time Flight Tracker Map  Could have been one of the little planes which calibrates navigation aids or radio networks. They do endless circles and loops,  quite low. Could be the Met police, who do surveillance flights they won't talk about. The Google Maps photos are mostly from satellites but they also use low flying planes, according to the internet. Google doesn't do many flights, it's far more likely to have been a calibration job.

If you do a Google Images search for Calibration Aircraft you can see the registrations of some of the small planes which do the job. Put them in the search box at flightradar and you can see where they've been during the last 7 days. Here's one which did a calibration flight over Dublin the other day G-GBAS - Diamond DA62  - Flight Calibration Services - Flightradar24


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 17, 2019)

Winot said:


> It’s a stabbing
> 
> Man stabbed to death outside Clapham Tube station 'after car crash'





> _"A father who was stabbed to death in his car was a "sitting duck", a court has heard ..."_



Clapham Common stabbing: Man killed in car 'was sitting duck'






*The Late Gavin Garraway*​


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Clapham Common stabbing: Man killed in car 'was sitting duck'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what's the story? One of the assailants lunged at the deceased through an open window with his crutch.
The other assailant - who killed the deceased with three stabs of his blade - is claiming it was manslaughter.

Is this the type of manslaughter caused by failure to take one's anti=psychotic medication?
Or is it the type caused by a dispute over delivering non-NHS substances?

Or maybe it was pedestrian road rage? Driver failed to stop for jay-walkers?

I hope you will keep us posted.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 26, 2019)

Must be an election on or something, just heard there is a Labour street stall on Abbeville Rd


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 12, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Is it possible that the neighbours concerned do not consider the dead African to be "somebody", or that if they do, he is deserving of the manner of his death and whatever led to it?
> 
> I guess that we would have to hear from the neighbours involved for clarification.





*The Stowaway: Who was the man who fell from the sky?*​


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2019)

Please donate what you can Kennington Park Community Centre launches Christmas crowdfunder for disadvantaged children


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 5, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> After _47 years_, a local injustice moves one step closer to being rectified:
> 
> 'Oval Four' could be cleared after _47 years_ in wake of corrupt officer case
> 
> ...



Oval Four: Black men jailed after being framed by racist police officer have convictions quashed almost 50 years later






(Source: as stated in image)

Lord Burnett said it was “clear that these convictions are unsafe”, adding: “We would wish only to note our regret that it has taken so long for this injustice to be remedied.”​


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 13, 2020)

Welcome news:

Last Oval Four man has 1972 conviction referred to court of appeal


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

Some obscure history 









						Naomi Clifford | The Stockwell elopement hoax
					

Stockwell, south London, 1829: Girl appeals to a young man she has never met. Marry me to save me from my wicked uncle and make your fortune. Real or hoax?




					www.naomiclifford.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 27, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Welcome news:
> 
> Last Oval Four man has 1972 conviction referred to court of appeal


For information:


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 3, 2020)

Anyone knowledgeable about premises licensing and CCTV?

It's my understanding that Lambeth doesn't require licensed premises/pubs to have CCTV, more just that it might be required if there's a lot of anti social or criminal activity in/around the premises.

Is this correct?


----------



## Angellic (Feb 3, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Anyone knowledgeable about premises licensing and CCTV?
> 
> It's my understanding that Lambeth doesn't require licensed premises/pubs to have CCTV, more just that it might be required if there's a lot of anti social or criminal activity in/around the premises.
> 
> Is this correct?



I think that police/local authority can insist on it if they argue it contributes to delivering the Licensing objectives'. That is for new applications but no sure about current licences.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 9, 2020)

London residents express 'Hope' through photography
					

A new exhibition features creative interpretations on the theme of 'Hope'.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Looks interesting.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 2, 2020)

Condolences to the friends and family of the 44-year-old man and 56-year-old woman who were murdered in Dorset Road yesterday afternoon, and to anyone else who has affected by these murders.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 3, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Condolences to the friends and family of the 44-year-old man and 56-year-old woman who were murdered in Dorset Road yesterday afternoon, and to anyone else who has affected by these murders.


*Daniel Briceno-Garcia*, 44, of Dorset Road, Stockwell has been charged with two counts of murder relating to two as yet unnamed people, now described in reports as a 59-year-old-man and a 56-year-old woman.  

He is due to appear in custody at Croydon Magistrates’ Court today.

Four other men and one woman were arrested at the scene on suspicion of murder. They have been bailed pending further enquiries.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

Fab pic of Rectory Grove, Clapham, with two ice wagons, c1912 .


----------



## madolesance (Apr 15, 2020)

.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

madolesance said:


> <iframe src="https://www.google.com/maps/embed?p...041!4f11.865270174113434!5f0.7820865974627469" width="600" height="450" frameborder="0" style="border:0;" allowfullscreen="" aria-hidden="false" tabindex="0"></iframe>


You might want to give that another go! 
(You cant paste HTML code into this board)


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 16, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 206900
> 
> Fab pic of Rectory Grove, Clapham, with two ice wagons, c1912 .


What it looks like today.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 16, 2020)

This is the house at 83 Rectory Grove immediately adjacent to what is now Barnard Marcus.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> What it looks like today.
> 
> View attachment 207006


Ooh, do you mind if I use that pic for a quick Buzz article? Or you can write it if you fancy?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Ooh, do you mind if I use that pic for a quick Buzz article? Or you can write it if you fancy?


Yes, you can use the photo, and no, I'm not really good with words.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 16, 2020)

I believe it was the Oval Mansion squat overlooking the cricket ground.that was home to Mr Ian Dury
Today someone posted this great image of him looking dapper iwith the old gas holder, soon to be luxury flats, in the background,......


----------



## editor (May 15, 2020)

Some park pics























In photos: the open spaces, green fields, ponds and trees of Clapham Common


----------



## editor (May 17, 2020)

Market reopening 









						Oval Farmers’ Market reopens on Sat 23rd May 2020
					

In another small but welcome step in the slow march back to normal life, the popular Oval Farmers’ Market will be reopening in a new location on Saturday, 23rd May 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> So what's the story? One of the assailants lunged at the deceased through an open window with his crutch.
> The other assailant - who killed the deceased with three stabs of his blade - is claiming it was manslaughter.
> 
> Is this the type of manslaughter caused by failure to take one's anti=psychotic medication?
> ...


Following the conviction of *Tishaun Panton* for manslaughter, his co-defendant *Zion Chiata* faces retrial for murder.






*The Late Gavin Garraway*​


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Following the conviction of *Tishaun Panton* for manslaughter, his co-defendant *Zion Chiata* faces retrial for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for following up. My knee jerk reaction to this sort of case is to suggest banning drill music on Youtube and all other social media. However I realise this violates the First Amendment Rights of Americans to listen to murder music - and indeed to threaten to murder other people.

What is your view? Do you feel that Drill is the 21st century equivalent of medieval jousting - and alpha males should be allowed the right to slight and fight?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 8, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for following up. My knee jerk reaction to this sort of case is to suggest banning drill music on Youtube and all other social media. However I realise this violates the First Amendment Rights of Americans to listen to murder music - and indeed to threaten to murder other people.
> 
> What is your view? Do you feel that Drill is the 21st century equivalent of medieval jousting - and alpha males should be allowed the right to slight and fight?



I suspect - but have no statistical evidence in support - that the majority of murders in the UK (or anywhere else in the world) are not committed by listeners to, or performers of, drill "music".   Certainly, the Krays and Richardsons never listened to, or performed it.


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I suspect - but have no statistical evidence in support - that the majority of murders in the UK (or anywhere else in the world) are not committed by listeners to, or performers of, drill "music".   Certainly, the Krays and Richardsons never listened to, or performed it.


That will be because the music hadn't been invented, nor was the required technology available to make it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 8, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Following the conviction of *Tishaun Panton* for manslaughter, his co-defendant *Zion Chiata* faces retrial for murder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
Earlier today, 20-year old *Zion Chiata* was found guilty of murdering father-of-three Gavin Garraway on 29 March 2019.







(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*Zion Chiata will be sentenced to life imprisonment at the Central Criminal Court on on a date to be confirmed.*







(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*Alongside him for sentence will be 22-year old Tishuan Panton, who was found guilty of manslaughter at an earlier trial.*​


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> Earlier today, 20-year old *Zion Chiata* was found guilty of murdering father-of-three Gavin Garraway on 29 March 2019.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to make a dedicated thread for you to post up your London-wide crime reports and photos as general local area chat threads aren't really the appropriate  place in my opinion. I hope that's OK.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 14, 2020)

Bob Marley and friends in Kennington Park  





via https://twitter.com/ThatEricAlper


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 14, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I suspect - but have no statistical evidence in support - that the majority of murders in the UK (or anywhere else in the world) are not committed by listeners to, or performers of, drill "music".   Certainly, the Krays and Richardsons never listened to, or performed it.


Wonder what music the right wing nutters who descended on London yesterday, listen to....Madness* and Sham69* were very popular amongst their predecessors in the 1980s.

Edit....* not suggesting members of either band supported the same politics as some of their fans.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2020)

Another south London park - but not for the likes of you and I!











In photos: a look at Durand Gardens, a small private park in Stockwell, south London


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Another south London - but not for the likes of you and I!
> park In photos: a look at Durand Gardens, a small private park in Stockwell, south London



Isn't it just a tiny residential garden square like so many others across London? While it would be nice to have access to any space I fancied, I can't feel a sense of deep injustice at being unable to sit on small a patch of land that is only of real use to the people whose homes front onto it.

By the same logic we should be asking stern questions about the Blenheim Estate Community Garden, The Gresham Almshouses, etc, etc.

If there is something remarkable here it's perhaps the fact that Durand Gardens has gone from being a derelict (and unfenced) space owned by just one resident to a proper amenity for the whole street once more.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> Isn't it just a tiny residential garden square like so many others across London? While it would be nice to have access to any space I fancied, I can't feel a sense of deep injustice at being unable to sit on small a patch of land that is only of real use to the people whose homes front onto it.
> 
> By the same logic we should be asking stern questions about the Blenheim Estate Community Garden, The Gresham Almshouses, etc, etc.
> 
> If there is something remarkable here it's perhaps the fact that Durand Gardens has gone from being a derelict (and unfenced) space owned by just one resident to a proper amenity for the whole street once more.


Seems quite a big space for a relatively small area and the recent lockdown has made me realise just how precious green space is. I don't like exclusive private parks. Never have.

It was completely empty when I passed.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Seems quite a big space for a relatively small area and the recent lockdown has made me realise just how precious green space is. I don't like exclusive private parks. Never have.
> 
> It was completely empty when I passed.


Green space in cities is indeed a vital resource - and I've made the point of listing on these boards some of the lesser-known examples in the hope that people use them. Spaces that you have in turn written useful articles about.

But there's a distinction between communal garden and 'exclusive private park' - albeit sometimes a fine one, and it's not about wealth. I lived in a tenement flat in Scotland for several years that had precisely such a space, as did many neighbouring streets. It was for our street to use, but expressly not a place for public parties, drinking, football or any of the more typical 'park-type' activities that frankly would have been a nuisance so close to anyone's bedroom window.

And it was often empty. There was no obligation to populate it 24hrs a day.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> And it was often empty. There was no obligation to populate it 24hrs a day.


Good job I didn't construct that particular strawman and erect it on this thread. 

And given the off-the-beaten-track location and terrain of this particular park - and the well off neighbourhood - it's wildly improbable that people would even attempt to play football there or turn it into some sort of outdoor disco space.

Sorry, but I don't like seeing exclusive green spaces locked off from the public. You're fine with it, I'm not. Never have been.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jun 22, 2020)

I’m teasing just a tiny bit. If I have a point it’s that spaces exist on a spectrum rather than simple binaries of open public and exclusive private. 

And there is the nuance of circumstance. It sounds as though the residents of Durand Gardens clubbed together to purchase a neglected private space from a single owner to restore it for their collective amenity. 

If the alternative would have been the council buying it, investing in its restoration, continued maintenance, policing, lighting, clearance of litter and dog waste etc, just so that non-residents could read a book under a tree from time to time then I‘m not sure I think the investment justifies the principle. 

As to whether I’m ok with private green spaces, it depends. 24% of the land area of London is domestic gardens, one of the main reasons we have one of the lowest population densities and highest number of trees per capita of any major city in Europe. That’s undoubtedly a good thing. Do I think the Queen should have an area half the size of Brockwell under lock and key? No.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2020)

Fucking hell.  What drives people to go around stabbing people in broad daylight? 










						Clapham stabbing: Two jailed for fatal 15-second attack
					

Gavin Garraway was attacked through the window of his car as he drove through Clapham Common.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> ... F!cking hell.  What drives people to go around stabbing people in broad daylight? ...



Quite possibly the same sort of thing that makes them want to go around shooting people in broad daylight.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2020)

Stockwell's secret duck pond!















						In photos: Stockwell’s secret duck pond and island, south London
					

Who knew that Stockwell had a lovely duck pond? Well, we certainly didn’t until a bout of lockdown boredom sent us pouring through Lambeth’s photo archives where we discovered a photo o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 19, 2020)

Clapham Ghostsigns (virtual) Walk - Sun 6th Sept at 14:30 - part of the Lambeth Heritage Festival 2020. This was originally made as a real walking tour for the 2019 festival and the Clapham Society by Sam (Mr Ghostsigns) Roberts with some help from me. Sam did an online version of the tour a few weeks ago, but this one will be lead by Alyson Wilson of the Clapham Society. You'll need to book for the tour which I think will take place via Zoom.

Booking and a bit more info here: Love Lambeth


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 15, 2020)

young guy stabbed to death on Stockwell Rd earlier today.
Section 60 in force throughout SW9 post code.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 17, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> young guy stabbed to death on Stockwell Rd earlier today.
> Section 60 in force throughout SW9 post code.


Condolences to the family and friends of the late *Jaden Christie*. 






(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*The Late Jaden Christie*​


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 19, 2020)

No shortage of takers willing to queue up for a £4 slice of pizza and a £6 pint on a cold winters night during a pandemic, to be presumably consumed in the street.

I would have gone directly across the street and bought a large bottle of beer from Waitrose for 1/3 of the price, if that way inclined.


----------



## thismoment (Nov 19, 2020)

It must be quite chilly out there by now! You’d need a hot toddy not a beer


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2020)

A damp stroll around the park 
























						In photos: a wet, grey, autumnal stroll around Clapham Common, Nov 2020
					

Much as we love walking around Lambeth’s parks, it has to be said the fun does go down somewhat when it’s on a cold, grey and wet afternoon in November, in the middle of a lockdown that…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 21, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Quite possibly the same sort of thing that makes them want to go around shooting people in broad daylight.



Blimey. Used to live just off Abbeville


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

Pub news: 



[Pic by Paul Griffin]


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 23, 2020)

is that on Clapham High Street? 

If so, ive not been in that building, is it big? I have always been puzzled why spoons havent got a large pub in Brixton or Clapham high street, given the late night economy. The Brixton one is too small, and can only accommodate drinkers really. No good for people wanting a bite to eat before the Academy for example.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> is that on Clapham High Street?
> 
> If so, ive not been in that building, is it big? I have always been puzzled why spoons havent got a large pub in Brixton or Clapham high street, given the late night economy. The Brixton one is too small, and can only accommodate drinkers really. No good for people wanting a bite to eat before the Academy for example.


It's at 95-97 Clapham High St,  SW4 7TB


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 23, 2020)

editor said:


> It's at 95-97 Clapham High St,  SW4 7TB


If it is the Revolution on Clapham High Street you've got the wrong picture. It looks like this.



E2A - And I've never heard anyone call this a pub.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 23, 2020)

thats why i was confused. 

I guess Clapham isn't getting a spoons then...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Pub news:
> 
> View attachment 240078
> 
> [Pic by Paul Griffin]


This is the one in Clapham Junction.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 23, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> This is the one in Clapham Junction.


Yes, the one in editor's photo is the Clapham Junction Revolution.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 23, 2020)

Of course, I trust the good people of this thread would never grace either a Spoons or Revolutions so its all by-the-by.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

RoyReed said:


> If it is the Revolution on Clapham High Street you've got the wrong picture. It looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 240130
> 
> E2A - And I've never heard anyone call this a pub.


To be honest, I haven't got a clue! Anyway, I now stand corrected!


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 23, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Of course, I trust the good people of this thread would never grace either a Spoons or Revolutions so its all by-the-by.


The only time I've been in a 'spoons in the last ten years was once when I was desperate for a piss. And I've never been in a Revolution.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Of course, I trust the good people of this thread would never grace either a Spoons or Revolutions so its all by-the-by.



my daughter [18] and her friends are big fans of spoons in Streatham. Cheap alcohol and a garden. They were going to the Albert pre covid but one of the guys was banned for smoking an exotic ciggie in the garden. I tried to point out the bad things about spoons but at the end of the day limited funds means limited choice. I have a soft spot for the fox on the hill but mostly cos of the view over town.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 23, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> my daughter [18] and her friends are big fans of spoons in Streatham. Cheap alcohol and a garden. They were going to the Albert pre covid but one of the guys was banned for smoking an exotic ciggie in the garden. I tried to point out the bad things about spoons but at the end of the day limited funds means limited choice. I have a soft spot for the fox on the hill but mostly cos of the view over town.



He must have got quite unlucky with that ban! 

The Streatham spoons is decent though, one of the cheaper ones about and indeed a nice enough garden out the back, which is rare for a London spoons. Annoys me though that much of the tables outside are designated non smoking (exotic and non exotic ciggies), and the staff seem to enforce. Great how we now cant smoke inside or outside


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> He must have got quite unlucky with that ban!



well you know what young people are like, short on discretion, he was probs largeing it for the benefit of the others 😳


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Nov 23, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> he was probs largeing it


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 26, 2020)

A fellow member of the board of the Clapham Park Project pays tribute to The Late Donna C Henry, Chair of the project, who has died suddenly: 

Donna C Henry obituary


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh no you fucking don't......


Spotted near Union Road / Dreams / The Phoenix.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2020)

hash tag said:


> I am not quite sure what they are, but there is a large space underground, beneath Carey Gardens in SW8. There is lots if housing over them now and I believe they were used to store munitions during the war. As far as i know, the space still exists but cant find out anything about them.





editor said:


> Pub news:
> 
> View attachment 240078
> 
> [Pic by Paul Griffin]


The Latchmere Pub on the opposite corner has a superb horseshoe bar sadly run by Nicholsons and quite pricey.
It always has a good selection of beers though.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 26, 2020)

Dropping by for this. On the borders on Wandsworth and Lambeth on the edge of the Patmorein SW8 is Carey Gardens.
There are tunnels/cellars underneath them which have been locked up for donkeys years. It was rumoured they were used to store munitions.
I don't suppose anyone knows anything about them?


----------



## lang rabbie (Jan 6, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Dropping by for this. On the borders on Wandsworth and Lambeth on the edge of the Patmore in SW8 is Carey Gardens.
> There are tunnels/cellars underneath them which have been locked up for donkeys years. It was rumoured they were used to store munitions.
> I don't suppose anyone knows anything about them?


Carey Gardens was built in the early 1970s as a cleared site.  Only thing I can think of is service tunnels for former district heating - I think it was one of the estates converted to individual boilers about 20 years ago?
Spectacle blog from 2018 Carey Gardens design

However, there was previously a "projectile" factory on the Stewarts Road site.  
Projectile Engineering Company on Wandsworth 1914-18 site
Perhaps folk memory of that being demolished?


----------



## hash tag (Jan 6, 2021)

I need to get back there. I am sure there are vents to the tunnels/cellars still visible and maybe doors.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 9, 2021)

people are fucking idiots


----------



## hash tag (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm glad I did not go that way for today's walk.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2021)

Clapham Common Sunday:

























						Clapham Common on a winter Sunday afternoon: busy crowds, frozen ponds and grey skies – photos
					

We took a chilly stroll around Clapham Common yesterday, and much like Brockwell Park on Saturday, there was a lot of people walking around the green space and taking in the fresh air.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2021)

This may be of interest: Lambeth wants your opinion about re-designating the Kennington, Oval and Vauxhall Neighbourhood Forum


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 12, 2021)

editor said:


> This may be of interest: Lambeth wants your opinion about re-designating the Kennington, Oval and Vauxhall Neighbourhood Forum



doesnt say who made the application....wonder how many residents know this forum even exists, I didn’t.

edit, further reading shows the forum made the application themselves and there is a list of the members 21 names, doesnt look very democratic 

!


----------



## Southlondon (Jan 12, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> doesnt say who made the application....wonder how many residents know this forum even exists, I didn’t.
> 
> edit, further reading shows the forum made the application themselves and there is a list of the members 21 names, doesnt look very democratic
> 
> !


It’s as democratic as any of these  type of local groups, and it’s kept relevant by all the TRAs etc that feed into it. I haven’t been to a meeting for years but it always used to have quite broad participation and some real experts when it came to challenge the developers or council over  local planning issues come up and  they are always very effective at hosting consultation events and collating and presenting resident concerns.  A glance at an old newsletter gives some idea of what they do  https://32c27afa-5249-42d9-bce5-b3d...d/16e5aa_12de4f61a2ed49a2b91914a5c7fdb300.pdf


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 13, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> It’s as democratic as any of these  type of local groups, and it’s kept relevant by all the TRAs etc that feed into it. I haven’t been to a meeting for years but it always used to have quite broad participation and some real experts when it came to challenge the developers or council over  local planning issues come up and  they are always very effective at hosting consultation events and collating and presenting resident concerns.  A glance at an old newsletter gives some idea of what they do  https://32c27afa-5249-42d9-bce5-b3d...d/16e5aa_12de4f61a2ed49a2b91914a5c7fdb300.pdf



....thanks for the clarification.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2021)

online petition to refurb  Kennington Park skate bowl which is currently fenced off and badly in need of some tlc









						Sign the Petition
					

Revive Kennington Skatepark




					www.change.org
				






some history









						Kennington Bowl Skatepark - Guide to Kennington Bowl Skatepark
					






					www.skateparks.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> online petition to refurb  Kennington Park skate bowl which is currently fenced off and badly in need of some tlc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buzzed and shared. I never knew it existed!









						Petition launched to revive Kennington Skatepark
					

A petition has been launched to refurbish and renovate Kennington Skatepark, which is currently in a very poor state of repair. The petition text says:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 19, 2021)

nice one editor , the bowl is at the end of the park closest to Kennington tube by the Kennington park road gate, apart from the fact it is unusable for skating it has been made home by an army of rats whose tunnelling is probably not helping its condition, also some have theorised the tunnelling for the northern line extension has not helped either. A month or so back a woman lost her dog under the bowl for over an hour when he decided to go ratting under the concrete, the rats are commonly seen along the Kennington park road boundary fence.


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 24, 2021)

Snowing in Clapham


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 1, 2021)

I saw this on Twitter the otherday and have no idea what this means?  Anyone have any background?






						Community Garden | FoLP
					






					www.larkhallparkfriends.org.uk


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 1, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I saw this on Twitter the otherday and have no idea what this means?  Anyone have any background?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's in response to this petition: 









						Sign the Petition
					

Award-Community Garden need to Fight against Lambeth Council that want to take it back.




					www.change.org


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 1, 2021)

Thanks!  Sounds like a right mess.

I see also that Vauxhall Park is also in the news - the FoVP twitter account seems to think people are spreading rumours access is going to be restricted to certain residents, which it denies, as it is Lambeth Borough property.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 21, 2021)

Just saw this from earlier today: 

 

Anyone know if they're still there?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 30, 2021)

Saw on Facebook some photos of the eviction taking place yesterday.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 6, 2021)

Three members of Stockwell Six cleared after nearly 50 years

"Three innocent black men who were jailed nearly 50 years ago over a corrupt police officer’s claims they tried to rob him have had their convictions overturned by the court of appeal.
Courtney Harriot, Paul Green and Cleveland Davidson, all aged between 17 and 20 at the time, were arrested on the tube in London while travelling from Stockwell station in February 1972.
The trio, now in their late 60s, and three friends – who became known as the Stockwell Six – were put on trial at the Old Bailey, largely on the word of British Transport Police (BTP) officer DS Derek Ridgewell, whom the force now recognises as discredited."


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2021)

Local news: Local residents in Clapham Park ‘deeply distressed’ after Londis store suddenly closes


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 26, 2021)

My mate used to live very close to that parade and that Londis seemed to be the only thing left. It must be bleak having no local shop.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh that's a shame


----------



## T & P (Jul 26, 2021)

Is it the one on Poynders Road?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

Free concerts in the Clapham Common bandstand Free concerts showcasing the diversity of local music-makers at Clapham Bandstand, July – Aug 2021


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2021)

Literary news - The Clapham Book Festival announces special celebratory day on Sat 16th Oct 2021


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 15, 2021)

One mans Clapham dream becomes a nightmare.....



> _Many young people have made Clapham their home, and its awash with reasons why, but this migration has stripped the area of London's rich variety......When I walk into a pub I like to see it kicking with people from all walks of life, old and young, rich and poor, but I feel that Clapham struggles to give you that experience._











						'After 9 months living in one of London's most desirable areas I quit'
					

On the surface Clapham has everything, great bars, lovely pubs and a huge array of restaurants but sometimes the shoe just doesn't fit




					www.mylondon.news
				




......Brixton peeps stop your sniggering cos it’s coming this way fast.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 15, 2021)

Strange article. I got the impression he was trying to say that all these nice pubs, places to eat and parks were full of white, comfortably well off middle class types who in the week like to talk about their fabulous jobs and at the weekends like going for bottomless brunch and watching rugby, but just didn't have the bollocks to do so. Surely he had the sense to walk a mile up the road to Brixton where he may have had better luck finding the 'all walks of life' and 'oomph' that Clapham lacks?


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2021)

I've been saying Wandsworth has been losing its rich diversity for years. It's becoming more of a place for white, middle class professionals than ever. Anyone else is being pushed out by the extreme prices or not being able to afford to move there.


----------



## oryx (Sep 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I've been saying Wandsworth has been losing its rich diversity for years. It's becoming more of a place for white, middle class professionals than ever. Anyone else is being pushed out by the extreme prices or not being able to afford to move there.


Yes, I can see what the writer of that article meant, but he's a bit behind the times as Clapham (and Wandsworth) has been like that for at least 10, if not 20 years.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 16, 2021)

I got talking to Chris Huhne and his daughter at a coffee shop in Herne Hill the other day. Wiki says he lives in Clapham.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> I've been saying Wandsworth has been losing its rich diversity for years. It's becoming more of a place for white, middle class professionals than ever. Anyone else is being pushed out by the extreme prices or not being able to afford to move there.






oryx said:


> Yes, I can see what the writer of that article meant, but he's a bit behind the times as Clapham (and Wandsworth) has been like that for at least 10, if not 20 years.



Some of these issues were previously alluded to some years ago:

Riot Recovery: Why Clapham Junction Remains Divided Three Years On

Additionally, it was also previously pointed out that some of the area's current residents appear not to consider Africans to be human beings.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 16, 2021)

quote problems please ignore


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Strange article. I got the impression he was trying to say that all these nice pubs, places to eat and parks were full of white, comfortably well off middle class types who in the week like to talk about their fabulous jobs and at the weekends like going for bottomless brunch and watching rugby, but just didn't have the bollocks to do so. Surely he had the sense to walk a mile up the road to Brixton where he may have had better luck finding the 'all walks of life' and 'oomph' that Clapham lacks?





hash tag said:


> I've been saying Wandsworth has been losing its rich diversity for years. It's becoming more of a place for white, middle class professionals than ever. Anyone else is being pushed out by the extreme prices or not being able to afford to move there.





oryx said:


> Yes, I can see what the writer of that article meant, but he's a bit behind the times as Clapham (and Wandsworth) has been like that for at least 10, if not 20 years.





GarveyLives said:


> Some of these issues were previously alluded to some years ago:
> 
> Riot Recovery: Why Clapham Junction Remains Divided Three Years On
> 
> Additionally, it was also previously pointed out that some of the area's current residents appear not to consider Africans to be human beings.



...al the above quotes are true but what I find interesting is that the guy has the funds and credentials to live in clapham and loves the estate agent advertorial lifestyle but can’t connect because he feels too old.....



David Clapson said:


> I got talking to Chris Huhne and his daughter at a coffee shop in Herne Hill the other day. Wiki says he lives in Clapham.



maybe he was seeking an  escape from all the young people......


----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2021)

John and Sally Bercoe moved in a while back.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 18, 2021)

hash tag said:


> John and Sally Bercoe moved in a while back.


I guess that might push the average age up a tad, even after the departure of tha lass Hancock copped off with....


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 20, 2021)

A big day for Kennington as the Northern Line extension opens to passengers....









						Northern line extension: House prices to rocket in areas around Nine Elms and Battersea Power Station — Evening Standard
					

Today’s opening of the Northern Line extension is the first major expansion of the Tube since the Jubilee line launch in the late Nineties.




					apple.news


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> A big day for Kennington as the Northern Line extension opens to passengers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This shows all that is wrong with how the present economic system works. 

Its not about building an inclusive community. The main people to benefit from this state investment are landlords and those who buy and sell property as an investment. 

That is the parasite class. Feeding off the workers.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 21, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> This shows all that is wrong with how the present economic system works.
> 
> Its not about building an inclusive community. The main people to benefit from this state investment are landlords and those who buy and sell property as an investment.
> 
> That is the parasite class. Feeding off the workers.



...in my defence I will say that the ES property puff piece was added facetiously, although I have met people in Kennington who are rubbing their sweaty palms together at the prospect of a combined Vauxhall/elephant/nine elms equity boost.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> A big day for Kennington as the Northern Line extension opens to passengers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool. Anyone seen the stations?


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 21, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> cool. Anyone seen the stations?



Yes, just this morning. Well, Battersea at least.

Big, new and shiny, like the Jubilee line stations.

Loads of people wandering around for a look, like myself.

Kennington hasn't really had much done as yet so far as signage. I saw one sign inside the station proper that said Platform 2 was the one to use. The rest haven't been altered.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 21, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Yes, just this morning. Well, Battersea at least.
> 
> Big, new and shiny, like the Jubilee line stations.
> 
> ...



according to the rumour mill a new station is planned  for Kennington where the former telephone exchange now stands....


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 21, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Yes, just this morning. Well, Battersea at least.
> 
> Big, new and shiny, like the Jubilee line stations.
> 
> ...


have they got the safety doors like jubilee extension?


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> have they got the safety doors like jubilee extension?


Nope.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 21, 2021)

I wonder how much use these stations will get, Nine Elms in particular. I have a mate who is housed in one of the new builds in Nine Elms (through one of the 'poor doors' at the back), and walking around the place is still a ghost town, despite thousands of flats apparently surrounding his. The only notable presence is the smattering of social tenants in his block and the permanent sentry of Police with machine guns outside the U.S embassy. 

Interesting also how these new stations were plonked in Zone 1, when im sure others nearby were in Zone 2 before they existed. This should help in the glossy brochures promising 'Zone 1 living' for a 1 bed flat on sale at £750,000. The whole Nine Elms development in an absolute disgrace when this city has an increasingly desperate housing crisis, yet these gleaming apartments only for the rich that are barely lived in were given the nod over housing our own people in need.


----------



## Jimbeau (Sep 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I wonder how much use these stations will get, Nine Elms in particular. I have a mate who is housed in one of the new builds in Nine Elms (through one of the 'poor doors' at the back), and walking around the place is still a ghost town, despite thousands of flats apparently surrounding his. The only notable presence is the smattering of social tenants in his block and the permanent sentry of Police with machine guns outside the U.S embassy.
> 
> Interesting also how these new stations were plonked in Zone 1, when im sure others nearby were in Zone 2 before they existed. This should help in the glossy brochures promising 'Zone 1 living' for a 1 bed flat on sale at £750,000. The whole Nine Elms development in an absolute disgrace when this city has an increasingly desperate housing crisis, yet these gleaming apartments only for the rich that are barely lived in were given the nod over housing our own people in need.


I went past Nine Elms station this morning. It's a bit of an odd one. The main entrance is on Wandsworth Road and it's quite disconnected from the new Nine Elms developments that are beyond the railway viaduct. Lots of people who live within a ten-minute walk will also be in range of Vauxhall and Stockwell - which will have a more frequent service to arguably more useful destinations.

And the zoning is definitely illogical. Both the new stations are fully in Zone 1, while being further south and further west than Vauxhall, on the Z1/Z2 boundary.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 21, 2021)

'Enthusiasts' came from far and wide to be on the first train. There was a 'party atmosphere'.  



> "Fraser Hay, 17, who travelled from Brighton last night and was on the 5.28am first train from Battersea, said he had been outside the station since 1.30am. “I felt it was an important milestone being on the first train on a brand new line,” he said.


  If it was that important, Fraser, you'd better put it on your CV. You already have? Of course you have. 









						Northern Line extension opening: 150 people queue for Battersea Tube
					

Tube trains began serving Battersea Power Station and Nine Elms on Monday morning




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 22, 2021)

New Northern Line stations spark criticism for ‘revolting’ change to tube map
					

‘The most elegant map in the world bent out of shape,’ tweets London playwright




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Sep 22, 2021)

The grand opening party









						Street Party at Battersea Power Station
					

Join us at Battersea Power Station as we throw a street party festival to celebrate the opening of our very own tube station.




					batterseapowerstation.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> The grand opening party
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they said they wanted it be ’festival’ living


----------



## T & P (Sep 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> New Northern Line stations spark criticism for ‘revolting’ change to tube map
> 
> 
> ‘The most elegant map in the world bent out of shape,’ tweets London playwright
> ...




Fuck, what a bunch of sad, sad, sad cunts. If I were in charge of new Underground lines, I would approve one that took the shape of a cock, just to see those people's heads explode


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 28, 2021)

There’s a new Co-op opening up under the executive rabbit hutches on Stockwell Road


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> View attachment 289841
> 
> Fuck, what a bunch of sad, sad, sad cunts. If I were in charge of new Underground lines, I would approve one that took the shape of a cock, just to see those people's heads explode



the distortion of the tube map is not just a graphic design atrocity but a deliberate attempt to fuck with established psychogeography......









						Where did I find the rudest jogger ever? In a new development for the super-rich | Zoe Williams
					

Battersea power station has become a plastic playground, and it has all kinds of ways – architectural and personal – to make someone feel small, writes Guardian columnist Zoe Williams




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 6, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> *THE PETITION SIGNATURES GOAL IS IN SIGHT - SAVE THE CINEMA MUSEUM!*
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2021)

I am reliably informed by Mrs Tag who incidentally works close by and has visited the museum that it's a great place to visit. Worringly, there is a lot of pressure to redevelop much of the immediate area.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2021)

Free Xmas trees at Kennington park cafe
limited offer while stocks last
i saw a couple of 8 foters there was nothing under 6ft


----------



## alex_ (Dec 22, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Free Xmas trees at Kennington park cafe
> limited offer while stocks last
> i saw a couple of 8 foters there was nothing under 6ft



That’s bad news for whoever was selling them


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2021)

alex_ said:


> That’s bad news for whoever was selling them


It's not good for the trees and the forests they came from what a waste


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2021)

alex_ said:


> That’s bad news for whoever was selling them



not sure what the mark up is on a tree but Kennington Park Cafe has done ok this year
judging by the number of empty pizza boxes and coffee cups during the semi lockdown period and beyond


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> It's not good for the trees and the forests they came from what a waste



think they are mostly ‘sustainably‘ farmed nowadays but point taken....👍


----------



## hash tag (Dec 22, 2021)

They look far better growing in a field with their friends and helping the environment to boot that sitting in a living room for a few days, slowly dying. 😟


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2021)

hash tag said:


> They look far better growing in a field with their friends and helping the environment to boot that sitting in a living room for a few days, slowly dying. 😟



Yes, I agree....sorry 🙁


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2021)

You can rent living ones. After Christmas they get replanted. Next Christmas you rent the same one again. It's a thing.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 23, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> You can rent living ones. After Christmas they get replanted. Next Christmas you rent the same one again. It's a thing.


My neighbour used to do this. They replanted it in their garden to reuse the following year


----------



## hash tag (Dec 23, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> You can rent living ones. After Christmas they get replanted. Next Christmas you rent the same one again. It's a thing.


Therein lies madness.


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone know of any so friendly hotels anywhere south- Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 2, 2022)

ash said:


> Does anyone know of any so friendly hotels anywhere south- Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend


Following !


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

ash said:


> Does anyone know of any so friendly hotels anywhere south- Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend


"Friendly"...affordable? None. In Battersea and Wandsworth areas there is a travel lodge or two, a holiday Inn express and a premier Inn or two.


----------



## ash (Jan 3, 2022)

I meant to say dog friendly


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2022)

Pretty sure you can filter for pets on google


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

Right on the Clapham common is Windmill Clapham | 42 boutique en-suite rooms, South London


----------



## hash tag (Jan 3, 2022)

A few other hotels in area also take dogs. Travel lodge, Battersea, DON' T go there!


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2022)

The kids are kicking off 








						Anti social Clapham school children hit with McDonalds dispersal zone
					

Wandsworth police have been given additional powers in and around Clapham Junction following anti-social behaviour by schoolchildren outside a McDonald’s fast food restaurant.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 19, 2022)

editor said:


> The kids are kicking off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i no longer go to McDonalds because they have long stopped being able to serve warm food fast, but shit loads of school kids hanging around in McDonalds shouting, swearing and generally being a pain in the arse and intimidating for people trying to take young children for a happy meal etc has been a bit of an issue for years. A very small one in the grand scheme of things but surely these teenagers have something, anything, better to do than causing a nuisance around a fast food restaurant.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 19, 2022)

Nextdoor (I know, I know...) also been full of panicky posters recently claiming their kids had been threatened (with stabbing, by visible knives) by other older  kids around there on their way back from school. Some adults loudly volunteering their services to be 'get home safe' escorts in jackets and so on. Looks like there may genuinely be a specific problem in the area , not just backlash and hysteria.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 19, 2022)

trabuquera said:


> Nextdoor (I know, I know...) also been full of panicky posters recently claiming their kids had been threatened (with stabbing, by visible knives) by other older  kids around there on their way back from school. Some adults loudly volunteering their services to be 'get home safe' escorts in jackets and so on. Looks like there may genuinely be a specific problem in the area , not just backlash and hysteria.


Don't know about Clapham but there was a police presence all last term on Rush Common outside Trinity Academy (Brixton Hill) at the end of each school day. Officer I spoke with said it was due to kids being attacked by older kids not at the school. I think he mentioned siblings in gangs.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2022)

On the eastern fringes of Kennington/ Walworth borders there was a nice pub called the Beehive
...covid hit it hard and it never reopened, owners now tryin to turn it into flats, fortunately it is listed as
asset of community value....moves are afoot to save it...here’s a link to the campaign...









						Co-operating for a Community Pub in South London
					

When a pub closes it can really rip out the heart of a neighbourhood. For many people in Walworth, South London, where I’m a councillor, the Beehive was the epitome of a community pub. Not just a place to grab a drink, but a place to meet neighbours, make new friends and hold landmark events...




					party.coop


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 27, 2022)

Time out piece on Stockwell grafitti hall of fame









						How locals saved Stockwell’s graffiti  ‘hall of fame’
					

It's a rare case of gentrification embracing existing culture



					www.timeout.com


----------



## oryx (Apr 1, 2022)

This looks like an interesting exhibition at Clapham Library - the story of an old school haberdashers, on Clapham High Street, run by a fondly remembered shopkeeper who still lived above the shop, and died in 2020.

I remember the shop ('Jeanette' - just by the Railway Tavern) from when I lived not far away, though sadly I never went in it. The exhibition's website is interesting, with some good old photos and reminiscences about Clapham in the old days.






						Behind the Shop Facade
					






					www.behindtheshopfacade.com


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 1, 2022)

This looks wonderful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 1, 2022)

oryx said:


> This looks like an interesting exhibition at Clapham Library - the story of an old school haberdashers, on Clapham High Street, run by a fondly remembered shopkeeper who still lived above the shop, and died in 2020.
> 
> I remember the shop ('Jeanette' - just by the Railway Tavern) from when I lived not far away, though sadly I never went in it. The exhibition's website is interesting, with some good old photos and reminiscences about Clapham in the old days.
> 
> ...


I went in the shop a few times to buy bits and pieces and one time went upstairs to what used to be the family lounge and bedroom which was then being used by an upholsterer who he sub-let to. It was a time warp from the 1970s. I wish I'd been able to take some photos of the interior.


----------



## oryx (Apr 1, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> I went in the shop a few times to buy bits and pieces and one time went upstairs to what used to be the family lounge and bedroom which was then being used by an upholsterer who he sub-let to. It was a time warp from the 1970s. I wish I'd been able to take some photos of the interior.


You might have already seen them, but there are a couple of photos of the interior on the exhibition website.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 1, 2022)

oryx said:


> You might have already seen them, but there are a couple of photos of the interior on the exhibition website.


Yes, I have seen them - wood-grained Formica panelling everywhere. There was a bar made out of this in the lounge.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 2, 2022)

...wtf









						Old pub next to South London park will be bulldozed for over 100 new homes
					

Two blocks of flats and terraced homes will be built in the neighbourhood




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## GarveyLives (May 20, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *Daniel Briceno-Garcia*, 44, of Dorset Road, Stockwell has been charged with two counts of murder relating to two as yet unnamed people, now described in reports as a 59-year-old-man and a 56-year-old woman.
> 
> He is due to appear in custody at Croydon Magistrates’ Court today.
> 
> Four other men and one woman were arrested at the scene on suspicion of murder. They have been bailed pending further enquiries.



On 18 May 2022, *Daniel Briceno Garcia*, previously of Dorset Road, SW8, was found guilty at the Old Bailey of murdering his landlords *Sonia Butron Calvi* and *Edgar Aguilera Daza* on 1 April 2020, after becoming paranoid about catching coronavirus during the first UK lockdown.







(Source:  as stated in image)






(Source:  as stated in image)​
*Daniel Briceno Garcia had admitted manslaughter but had denied murder, claiming he was hearing voices at the time of the killings.*
*
The jury deliberated for 45 minutes to find him guilty of two counts of murder.
*
*Daniel Briceno Garcia will be sentenced on a date to be fixed.*


----------



## ash (May 21, 2022)

Here we go again 🙄🙄


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 15, 2022)

*STOLEN ten foot WICKER GODDESS*

sign at Stockwell tube....


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

Absolutely LOVED this 

























						In photos: the incredible labyrinth of brightly coloured inflatable tunnels at Colourscape, Clapham Common, Sept 2022
					

The wonderful Colourscape Music Festival has returned to Clapham Common, offering a dazzling multi-sensory experience where visitors can navigate through a labyrinth of bright chambers, accompanied…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 19, 2022)

Anyone know of queer people / groups interested in nature conservation and enviroment?  Looking for volunteers to join a new regular litter pick of the 'sex area' on clapham common.

PM me if interested.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 19, 2022)

'sex area' ?


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 20, 2022)

Very Partridge-esque


----------



## jakejb79 (Oct 20, 2022)

Where is


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 20, 2022)

The grass


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone know of queer people / groups interested in nature conservation and enviroment?  Looking for volunteers to join a new regular litter pick of the 'sex area' on clapham common.
> 
> PM me if interested.


I'm sure you're as disappointed as I am with the titter-ye-not remarks, but anyone who takes on this job gets my admiration.

<link removed - sigh>


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm sure you're as disappointed as I am with the titter-ye-not remarks, but anyone who takes on this job gets my admiration.
> 
> And if anyone's genuinely interested, this is where the area is Where To Queer, the collaborative website for gay people to share and discover top gay spots from around the world | Clapham Common gay cruising area | London


Can't resist adding my take on this. Ed's web reference is "highly responsible", but this is more transactional





						Clapham Common, Gay LB Lambeth Cruising Areas
					

Clapham Common at ,  Visit CruisingGays for hookup, photos and a map of Cruising Areas In or Out in LB of Lambeth




					www.cruisinggays.com
				



and for a more pictorial approach, here's the way in via Google Maps
------------removed by request------------
[doubt any queerbashers are intelligent to read Urban75 btw - most readers seems to be married couples of a certain age.
I suppose even they might be tempted to try a bit of "dogging" however - it has been known]

EDITED


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 20, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> 'sex area' ?


If you know, you know.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 20, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If you know, you know.


so it would appear, in fact thanks to helpful posts by editor and CH1 i do know of the place
wasnt aware however that it was semi officially designated or listed on the www.
i used to have to keep my dog away because she was inclined to roll in human waste
which was quite thick on the ground in there, not suggesting ths was related to sex activity tho'
im glad there is a potential clean team on the firm, its not a job id like
fwiw there was also a short lived sex camp with tents in a secluded bit of kennington park
it was mostly used by a post club crowd at weekends i was reliably informed...


----------



## madolesance (Oct 20, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> so it would appear, in fact thanks to helpful posts by editor and CH1 i do know of the place
> wasnt aware however that it was semi officially designated or listed on the www.
> i used to have to keep my dog away because she was inclined to roll in human waste
> which was quite thick on the ground in there, not suggesting ths was related to sex activity tho'
> ...


Once took a group of kids from a Brixton catholic school there at the end of a week of cycle training for some fun off road cycling, they couldn't understand why there where so many bolloons discarded in the undergrowth. Little did they know.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> so it would appear, in fact thanks to helpful posts by editor and CH1 i do know of the place
> wasnt aware however that it was semi officially designated or listed on the www.
> i used to have to keep my dog away because she was inclined to roll in human waste
> which was quite thick on the ground in there, not suggesting ths was related to sex activity tho'
> ...


I thought it was pretty much common knowledge especially after this made the headlines






						Minister quit after 'gay sex extortion'
					

RON DAVIES resigned as theSecretary of State for Wales after a man tried to blackmail him by threatening to reveal that he had been looking for gay sex on Clapham Common, it was alleged yesterday.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 20, 2022)

editor said:


> I thought it was pretty much common knowledge especially after this made the headlines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 i wouldve been aware of the 'sex areas' rep well before ron davies came a cropper, i was living by the common in 1990, its rep was not a problem to me or people i knew  i was just surprised it has become semi formalised listed on the web and in need of a clean up squad, tbh im surprised its still popuar given advances in technology and more open venues generally, especially given the personal risk involved...


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ... especially given the personal risk involved...


For some people, that's the attraction.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm sure you're as disappointed as I am with the titter-ye-not remarks, but anyone who takes on this job gets my admiration.


Shhh! dont tell everyone, it definitelty doesn't need advertising.  I find it very hard to believe that people don't know that gay men go cruising on the common (and lots of other outside areas)

Before the internet there used to be listings in guide books - I would have thought open air cruising along with cottaging (sex in public toilets) would have gone out of fashion or died out by now - But there are far fewer saunas and sex clubs clubs these days.  At least the safer sex message has worked.   I don't care what fucking men do fucking - just wished they would take their fucking rubbish away or bin it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Can't resist adding my take on this. Ed's web reference is "highly responsible", but this is more transactional


Please dont advertise it!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 20, 2022)

editor said:


> For some people, that's the attraction.


yeah, friend of mine got turned over on a. random hook up in soho recently, successful guy in his 70, generous lovely guy  lost a big fat rolex watch gold jewellry, phone, some teeth, also a couple of broken ribs, the shock/shame nearly finished him tbh had to leave town for a quieter life..


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> im surprised its still popuar given advances in technology and more open venues generally, especially given the personal risk involved...


Apparently it was waning in popularity before covid, but regained popularity with a new generation during lock down.

We were reminded of the risk as part of Hate Crime Awareness week last week, remembering this anniversary on the 15th October:   Murder of Jody Dobrowski - Wikipedia


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2022)

editor  and CH1 I know its common knowleage and those who want to find it will.  

But have a care in attracting more fucking punters or indeed more haters on this open thread.   Particulary as neither will be helpful helpful in recruiting volunteers to clean up.

As a favour to me please take down explicit instructions on find the place.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> editor  and CH1 I know its common knowleage and those who want to find it will.
> 
> But have a care in attracting more fucking punters or indeed more haters on this open thread.   Particulary as neither will be helpful helpful in recruiting volunteers to clean up.
> 
> As a favour to me please take down explicit instructions on find the place.


You really think that the posts here are likely to make the _slightest bit of difference_ at all?

Honestly, I think you're being ridiculous, but to keep you happy I'll take my post down.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 21, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> editor  and CH1 I know its common knowleage and those who want to find it will.
> 
> But have a care in attracting more fucking punters or indeed more haters on this open thread.   Particulary as neither will be helpful helpful in recruiting volunteers to clean up.
> 
> As a favour to me please take down explicit instructions on find the place.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> yeah, friend of mine got turned over on a. random hook up in soho recently, successful guy in his 70, generous lovely guy  lost a big fat rolex watch gold jewellry, phone, some teeth, also a couple of broken ribs, the shock/shame nearly finished him tbh had to leave town for a quieter life..


I was told off by a Police Woman up there about 1986 -"Why don't you stay home with your boyfriend?" she asked
That was when the police were simultaneously ramping up patrols and arrests and also liaising with "the gay community".
Funnily enough the Liaison Officer was one Clive Driscoll Hero Stephen Lawrence detective 'forced to retire' after killers were convicted
Well thought of in respect of the Stephen Lawrence inquiry, but a stawlart of operation Yewtree apparently, so Haarvey Proctor might disagree.

Oh - what I meant to say was this - you can get turned over inviting strange men into your own home.
Maybe that is the whole story of your friend, if he had to move.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 21, 2022)

editor said:


> You really think that the posts here are likely to make the _slightest bit of difference_ at all?
> 
> Honestly, I think you're being ridiculous, but to keep you happy I'll take my post down.


Thanks.  and thanks to CH1   too.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I was told off by a Police Woman up there about 1986 -"Why don't you stay home with your boyfriend?" she asked
> That was when the police were simultaneously ramping up patrols and arrests and also liaising with "the gay community".
> Funnily enough the Liaison Officer was one Clive Driscoll Hero Stephen Lawrence detective 'forced to retire' after killers were convicted
> Well thought of in respect of the Stephen Lawrence inquiry, but a stawlart of operation Yewtree apparently, so Haarvey Proctor might disagree.


Policing of the common is quite different now.  Last week the local plod was keen to convey that they want people using the area to be safe and report hate/ haressment / abuse .
But I think they have a long way to go before anyone will trust them.

Neither Police nor council nor locals are complaining about consensual activity between adults after dark.  The only complaints are about the rubbish left behind.

You can report an homophobic incident, to the police or:
Report the hate crime via Lambeth.gov.uk
Find help and support via Galop.org.uk and their 
Galop LGBTQ+ hate crime helpline at 020 7704 2040
Metro Charity's LGBTQ+ help, support and reporting service at  safer@metrocharity.org.uk or on 020 8305 5003
Victim Support website at victimsupport.org.uk.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 7, 2022)

🫢


----------



## editor (Nov 7, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Policing of the common is quite different now.  Last week the local plod was keen to convey that they want people using the area to be safe and report hate/ haressment / abuse .
> But I think they have a long way to go before anyone will trust them.
> 
> Neither Police nor council nor locals are complaining about consensual activity between adults after dark.  The only complaints are about the rubbish left behind.
> ...


Thanks for posting up these links - I'll make a feature on Brixton Buzz to help anyone wanting to make a complaint.
Are there any other numbers worth including?


----------

